# EBUILDS+HOWTO: installation of Catalyst Framework 5.80029

## LordArthas

ANONYMOUS GIT REPOSITORY:

Web access: http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/perl-overlay.git;a=summary

GIT access: git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/perl-overlay.git

Anonymous access is read-only, if you want to contribute please contact me (however, the only thing I can do is point you to one of the overlay admins, so you might contact them directly as well).

This overlay is accessible via layman for users. This is the recommended way to use it.

The HOWTO is here: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Catalyst_Framework

If there are ebuilds you'd like to be added to this repository, please leave a note in this topic.

Hello!

I've been using Catalyst - the Perl-based elegant MVC framework - for a while now. The installation on Gentoo Linux is not always straightforward, especially if one wants a full-featured installation and desires to use emerge to handle everything. There's no ebuild in portage for most of the modules, and g-cpan doesn't always behave well.

While we work our way to mainstream, the preferred way to get them is layman, with SVN as an alternative. Take a look at the HowTo linked at the top of this message for more information.

I hope there will be enough success reports which will allow to at least declare stable most of the modules that are in portage, so one won't have to clobber his keywords file too much.

Needless to say, I take no responsibility for any damage these ebuilds may do to your system. But - hey - they're just Perl modules.  :Wink: 

If you'd like a Catalyst or related Perl module to be added to this overlay, just contact me.

Michele.

----------

## krani1

I just love Catalyst   :Very Happy:  I'm very sad not to find this beauty earlier... Thank you for your howto!  :Cool: 

----------

## LordArthas

Hi all!

I just uploaded version 5.61-r1. The following ebuilds were updated:

```

Catalyst-Plugin-Session-Store-File: 0.07 [0.05]

Catalyst-Plugin-StackTrace: 0.02 [0.01]

HTML-Prototype: 1.40 [1.38]

DBIx-Class-Loader: 0.11 [0.10]

Module-Install: 0.52 [0.51]

Data-FormValidator: 4.12 [4.10]

```

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

BUG 117587 (mod_perl was pulled in no matter what) has been resolved, so I'm removing that from the caveats.

----------

## LordArthas

5.62-pre1 is out!

CHANGES:

The main change is the upgrade to Catalyst 5.62 and the addition of a catalystframework-most ebuild which pulls in a bit more things. See first post of the topic for more information.

These ebuilds where added/updated/deleted:

```

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

Catalyst: 5.62 [ 5.61 ]

catalystframework: 5.62 [ 5.61 ]

catalystframework-most: 5.62 [ 5.61 ]

Module-Install: 0.54 [ 0.52 ]

Catalyst-Plugin-I18N: 0.05 [ 0.04 ]

DBIx-Class-Loader: 0.12 [ 0.11 ]

HTTP-Request-AsCGI: 0.3 [ 0.2 ]

HTTP-Body: 0.6 [ 0.5 ]

UNIVERSAL-can: 1.03 [ 1.01 ]

HTML-Prototype: 1.41 [ 1.40 ]

Text-SimpleTable: 0.03 [ 0.02 ]

Catalyst-Engine-Apache: 1.06 [ 1.05 ]

Additions:

----------

Catalyst-Plugin-Unicode

Catalyst-Plugin-Authentication

Catalyst-Plugin-Authentication-Store-DBIC

Catalyst-Plugin-Email

PAR

+ the dependecies for all these

Removals:

---------

Catalyst-Plugin-Config-YAML (it's core Catalyst now)

```

Important: take a look at the packages you need to unmask, as I had to add some more.

Michele.

----------

## jmanning

Can we put this overlay into a subversion repository somewhere? 

Maybe the catalyst devs would be willing to include it in the main repository. If not, I have one I could make public.

It would be much easier to maintain and develop there.

```
cd /usr/local/overlays/

svn co http://someserver/repos/catalystframework

PORTAGE_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/overlays/catalystframework"

```

It's similar in structure and update mechanism to the other overlays at http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Overlays

~J

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *jmanning wrote:*   

> Can we put this overlay into a subversion repository somewhere? 
> 
> Maybe the catalyst devs would be willing to include it in the main repository. If not, I have one I could make public.
> 
> 

 

I was about to set one up, but spare time is what it is, so if anybody can do that in a shorter time than me that woul be great.  :Wink: 

If not, I'll probably work on it at the beginning of February.

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

Hello folks!

Version 5.63 is available.

CHANGES:

```

New unmaskings needed:

----------------------

dev-perl/yaml

dev-perl/Spiffy

dev-perl/Class-Spiffy

dev-perl/Test-Base

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

Catalyst: 5.63 [ 5.62 ]

catalystframework: 5.63 [ 5.62 ]

catalystframework-most: 5.63 [ 5.62 ]

HTTP-Request-AsCGI: 0.05 [0.03]

Test-WWW-Mechanize-Catalyst: 0.35 [0.34]

```

Michele.

----------

## wintrmute

Hi,

Object::Signature fails to build, with an access violation, because it was missing Storable being listed as a requirement.

Edit dev-perl/Object-Signature-1.03.ebuild, and add >=perl-core/Storable-2.11 to the dependancies:

ie. It now reads:

DEPEND="perl-core/Test-Simple

                >=perl-core/Storable-2.11"

----------

## wintrmute

The SRC_URI appears to be wrong. To fix it, I changed it to:

SRC_URI="http://search.cpan.org/CPAN/authors/id/L/LB/LBROCARD/${P}.tar.gz"

----------

## LordArthas

Hello wintrmute!

Object-Signature:

It builds with no problem for me, with perl 5.8.7 (Storable is core, and in a recent enough version). I think I'll add that dependency anyway, for who's using an older Perl. What version of the interpreter are you using?

Test-WWW-Mechanize:

It downloads here also with the mirror://... SRC_URI. The problem was probably that the 0.35 version is very recent, so your (autoselected) mirror was probably still without it.

Thanks for reporting, Michele.

----------

## wintrmute

 *Mifiele wrote:*   

> It builds with no problem for me, with perl 5.8.7 (Storable is core, and in a recent enough version).
> 
> ...
> 
> What version of the interpreter are you using?

 

Ah, botheration!

I'm running 5.8.7 as well - and yes, Storable is in core. However, Gentoo had, at some point in my past, installed perl-core/Storable, but an older version, which was then masking the newer one.

I've had this happen a few times before too, with perl-core/* modules getting installed (because they're listed as pre-requisites elsewhere) and masking newer versions.

Thanks,

Toby

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *wintrmute wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm running 5.8.7 as well - and yes, Storable is in core. However, Gentoo had, at some point in my past, installed perl-core/Storable, but an older version, which was then masking the newer one.
> 
> I've had this happen a few times before too, with perl-core/* modules getting installed (because they're listed as pre-requisites elsewhere) and masking newer versions.

 

This is becoming a real problem with all the perl-core thing. In my packages I try not to depend on any perl-core package except when the version is superior to the one of perl 5.8.7. However, not all of my (Catalyst) packages behave this way yet.

Michele.

----------

## wintrmute

BTW, I think all the packages are safe for use on PPC, but none have the keyword (or even ~ppc) added.

----------

## casret

This is very cool, thanks for your work on it.  Looks like the File-Copy-Recursive moved a couple versions since last week, and your version is now gone, I just had to copy and generate the digest.

----------

## wintrmute

If you're attempting to use this overlay on the PPC platform, then you'll need to put a *lot* of entries into /etc/portage/package.keywords.

For your convenience, here's the entire list:

```

dev-perl/Array-Compare x86

dev-perl/Catalyst x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Engine-Apache x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Model-DBIC x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Model-DBIC-Plain x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Authentication x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Authentication-Store-DBIC x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-DefaultEnd x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Email x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-FillInForm x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-FormValidator x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-FormValidator-Simple x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-I18N x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Pluggable x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Prototype x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Session x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Session-State-Cookie x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Session-State-URI x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Session-Store-File x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Singleton x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-StackTrace x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-SubRequest x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Unicode x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-XMLRPC x86

dev-perl/Catalyst-View-TT x86

dev-perl/Class-Accessor-Chained x86

dev-perl/Class-C3 x86

dev-perl/DBIx-Class x86

dev-perl/DBIx-Class-Loader x86

dev-perl/Data-FormValidator x86

dev-perl/Data-Page x86

dev-perl/Email-Address x86

dev-perl/Email-Date x86

dev-perl/Email-MIME x86

dev-perl/Email-MIME-ContentType x86

dev-perl/Email-MIME-Creator x86

dev-perl/Email-MIME-Encodings x86

dev-perl/Email-MIME-Modifier x86

dev-perl/Email-MessageID x86

dev-perl/Email-Send x86

dev-perl/Email-Simple x86

dev-perl/Email-Simple-Creator x86

dev-perl/Email-Valid-Loose x86

dev-perl/FCGI-ProcManager x86

dev-perl/File-Copy-Recursive x86

dev-perl/File-Modified x86

dev-perl/FormValidator-Simple x86

dev-perl/HTML-Prototype x86

dev-perl/HTTP-Body x86

dev-perl/HTTP-Request-AsCGI x86

dev-perl/List-MoreUtils x86

dev-perl/Module-Find x86

dev-perl/Module-Install x86

dev-perl/Module-Pluggable x86

dev-perl/Module-Pluggable-Fast x86

dev-perl/Module-ScanDeps x86

dev-perl/Object-Signature x86

dev-perl/PAR x86

dev-perl/Path-Class x86

dev-perl/Return-Value x86

dev-perl/SQL-Abstract-Limit x86

dev-perl/Set-Object x86

dev-perl/Sub-Name x86

dev-perl/Template-Timer x86

dev-perl/Test-Deep x86

dev-perl/Test-MockObject x86

dev-perl/Test-NoWarnings x86

dev-perl/Test-Tester x86

dev-perl/Test-WWW-Mechanize-Catalyst x86

dev-perl/Test-Warn x86

dev-perl/Text-SimpleTable x86

dev-perl/Tree-DAG_Node x86

dev-perl/Tree-Simple-VisitorFactory x86

dev-perl/UNIVERSAL-can x86

dev-perl/UNIVERSAL-isa x86

dev-perl/UNIVERSAL-require x86

dev-perl/URI-Find x86

dev-perl/catalystframework x86

dev-perl/catalystframework-most x86

dev-perl/Tree-Simple ~ppc

dev-perl/Test-Base ~ppc

dev-perl/SQL-Abstract x86

dev-perl/locale-maketext-lexicon ~ppc

dev-perl/Locale-Maketext-Simple ~ppc

dev-perl/Test-WWW-Mechanize ~ppc

dev-perl/HTTP-Server-Simple ~ppc

dev-perl/Carp-Assert-More ~ppc

dev-perl/Carp-Assert ~ppc

dev-perl/Test-LongString ~ppc

```

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

Version 5.63-r1 is out. Here's the changelog:

```

- Added all Gentoo keywords to any package, so installation is now

possible on other plastforms besides x86 and amd64 (but I'm testing

these two only, as I only own PC with these)

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

Module-Install: 0.55 [ 0.54 ]

File-Copy-Recursive: 0.18 [ 0.16 ]

Catalyst-View-TT: 0.22 [ 0.21 ]

Email-Send: 2.04 [ 2.00 ]

Catalyst-Plugin-Session-State-URI: 0.02 [ 0.01 ]

DBIx-Class-Loader: 0.16 [ 0.12 ]

```

So this should build on any platform (including the PPC wintrmute requested), therefore making the /etc/package.keywords under ppc similar to the amd64 one.

Michele.

----------

## wintrmute

erato Class-Data-Accessor # cat Class-Data-Accessor-0.02.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header$

inherit perl-module

DESCRIPTION="Class::Data::Accessor"

HOMEPAGE="http://search.cpan.org/dist/${PN}/"

SRC_URI="mirror://cpan/authors/id/C/CL/CLACO/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="|| ( Artistic GPL-2 )"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86 ppc amd64"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

DEPEND="dev-perl/module-build"

```

erato DBIx-Class # cat DBIx-Class-0.05002.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header$

inherit perl-module

DESCRIPTION="Extensible and flexible object <-> relational mapper."

HOMEPAGE="http://search.cpan.org/dist/${PN}/"

SRC_URI="mirror://cpan/authors/id/D/DK/DKAMHOLZ/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="|| ( Artistic GPL-2 )"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86 amd64"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

IUSE="sqlite"

DEPEND="dev-perl/module-build

        >=dev-perl/Data-Page-2.00

        dev-perl/DBI

        >=dev-perl/Class-Data-Accessor-0.02

        dev-perl/UNIVERSAL-require

        perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils

        >=dev-perl/SQL-Abstract-1.20

        >=dev-perl/SQL-Abstract-Limit-0.10.1

        sqlite? ( >=dev-perl/DBD-SQLite-1.08 )

        >=dev-perl/Class-C3-0.07

        dev-perl/Tie-IxHash

        dev-perl/Module-Find

        perl-core/Storable

        dev-perl/Class-Trigger

        dev-perl/DBIx-ContextualFetch"

```

----------

## dwc

Hi,

I'm the Daniel that Michele mentioned in the original post.  :Smile: 

My ebuilds are available in Subversion. Currently I have all of Task::Catalyst, including Catalyst 5.64 (released earlier today).

```

mkdir -p /usr/local/overlays

cd /usr/local/overlays

svn checkout http://svn.westermann-clark.com/overlays/perl-catalyst/trunk/ perl-catalyst

```

Then add /usr/local/overlays/perl-catalyst to PORTDIR_OVERLAY in your make.conf, and run:

```
emerge -av Task-Catalyst
```

Currently the ebuilds are keyworded x86 only, but I can easily rekeyword them tomorrow morning.  :Smile: 

----------

## wintrmute

 *dwc wrote:*   

> Currently the ebuilds are keyworded x86 only, but I can easily rekeyword them tomorrow morning. :)

 

Don't forgest PPC and AMD64! Thanks :)

(As I have a PPC laptop and AMD64 machine, I hit the lack-of-keywords thing all the time :( )

----------

## dwc

 *wintrmute wrote:*   

> Don't forgest PPC and AMD64! Thanks 
> 
> (As I have a PPC laptop and AMD64 machine, I hit the lack-of-keywords thing all the time  )

 

amd64 and ppc keywords added, thanks to ekeyword.  :Smile: 

I'm being pretty liberal with the keywords at this point - if you run into any problems, let me know.

If users on other arches find the ebuilds stable, let me know and I'll add the appropriate keywords. Thanks!

----------

## thomash

This ebuild looks nice. I've had alot of trouble getting Catalyst apps to run with apache2 and mod_perl.

Could anyone post complete httpd.conf and 75-mod_perl.conf files (or links to them)?

Something that will make Catalyst examples working out of the box would be nice.

Thanks.

Thomas

----------

## dlucian

Hi. I have 2 catalyst-apps on mod_perl2. Here are the interesting bits from /etc/apache2/modules.d/:

in apache2-mod_perl-startup.pl:

```

use ModPerl::Util (); #for CORE::GLOBAL::exit

use Apache2::Connection  ();

use Apache2::RequestIO ();

use Apache2::RequestRec ();

use Apache2::RequestUtil ();

use Apache2::Response    ();

use Apache2::ServerRec ();

use Apache2::ServerUtil ();

use Apache2::Connection ();

use Apache2::Log ();

#use APR::Table ();

use ModPerl::Registry ();

use Apache2::Const -compile => ':common';

#use APR::Const -compile => ':common';

1;

```

in 75_mod_perl.conf:

```

<IfDefine PERL>

  <IfModule !mod_perl.c>

    LoadModule perl_module    modules/mod_perl.so

  </IfModule>

</IfDefine>

<IfModule mod_perl.c>

    PerlSwitches -w

#   PerlTrace all

    PerlRequire "/etc/apache2/modules.d/apache2-mod_perl-startup.pl"

    ### Apache-DBI

    PerlModule Apache2::Status

    PerlModule Apache::DBI

    PerlModule DBI

    PerlSetVar StatusOptionsAll On

    PerlSetVar StatusTerse On

    #PerlSetVar StatusTerseSize On

    #PerlSetVar StatusTerseSizeMainSummary On

    #PerlModule B::TerseSize

    <Location /perl-status>

        SetHandler perl-script

        PerlResponseHandler Apache2::Status

        PerlSetVar StatusOptionsAll On

        PerlSetVar StatusDeparseOptions "-p -sC"

        <IfModule mod_access.c>

            Order deny,allow

            Deny from all

            Allow from 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.1

        </IfModule>

    </Location>

</ifModule>

```

in 997_catalystapps.conf

```

PerlSwitches -I/home/lucid/projects/dssr/lib -I/home/lucid/projects/plpr/lib

PerlLoadModule DSSR

<Location /dssr>

     SetHandler perl-script

     PerlResponseHandler DSSR

</Location>

Alias /dssr/static /home/lucid/projects/dssr/root/static

<Location /dssr/static>

    SetHandler default-handler

</Location>

PerlLoadModule  PLPR

<Location /plpr>

     SetHandler perl-script

     PerlResponseHandler PLPR

</Location>

Alias /plpr/static /home/lucid/projects/plpr/root/static

<Location /plpr/static>

    SetHandler default-handler

</Location>

```

dlucian

----------

## LordArthas

Hello folks!

Version 5.64 of the ebuilds is up, and now catalystframework matches the latest Task::Catalyst.

For who wants to contribute: I managed to setup a (protected) SVN server, if somebody wants to help me with this ebuilds just send a personal message to me to get an user/password pair.

Here's the changelog:

```

- Authentication modules moved from catalystframework-most to

catalystframework.

- FormValidator e FillInForm plugins were removed from Task:Catalyst,

so I moved them to catalystframewor-most since it seems many people

are still using them.

- catalystframework-most now pulls in also Catalyst::Plugin::CDBI

and all the depending modules, as many people still use Class::DBI

instead of DBIx::Class.

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

Module-Install: 0.56 [ 0.55 ]

Module-Pluggable: 2.97 [ 2.96 ]

Catalyst: 5.64 [ 5.63 ]

HTML-Prototype: 1.43 [ 1.41 ]

Class-C3: 0.10 [ 0.09 ]

DBIx-Class: 0.05005 [ 0.04001 ]

DBIx-Class-Loader: 0.18 [ 0.16 ]

Data-FormValidator: 4.13 [ 4.12 ]

UNIVERSAL-can: 1.11 [ 1.03 ]

```

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

First of all, the anonymous SVN server is now available, just read at the top of the first message of this thread for more information.

Then, version 5.64-r1 of the ebuilds package is out. CHANGES:

```

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

DBIx-Class: 0.05006 [ 0.05005 ]

Module-ScanDeps: 0.55 [ 0.54 ]

Catalyst-Engine-Apache: 1.07 [ 1.06 ]

PAR: 0.91 [ 0.90 ]

DBIx-Class-Loader: 0.20 [ 0.19 ]

Data-FormValidator: 4.14 [ 4.13 ]

```

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

5.65 is out.

```

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

catalystframework: 5.65 [ 5.64 ]

catalystframework-most: 5.65 [ 5.64 ]

Catalyst 5.65 [5.64]

Module-ScanDeps 0.56 [0.55]

```

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

5.65-r1 is out. The main addition is Catalyst::Plugin::Scheduler with all its dependecies; the package is pulled in when emerging ctalystframework-most.

```

CHANGES:

New ebuilds:

-----------

Catalyst-Plugin-Scheduler: 0.05

Set-Scalar: 1.20

DateTime-Event-Cron: 0.07

Set-Crontab: 1.00

DateTime-Set: 0.25

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

catalystframework-most: 5.65-r1 [ 5.65 ]

        Now includes Catalyst::Plugin::Scheduler

```

----------

## LordArthas

Version 5.65-r2 is available.

The most significant change is that now the actually is a Task-Catalyst ebuild, and catalystframework depends on it. This was needed to match the CPAN modules.

Catalyst-Model-DBIC, which is pulled in no more by Task-Catalyst (now the "official" model is Catalyst-Model-DBIC-Schema) has been made a depndency of catalystframework-most.

CHANGES:

```

New ebuilds:

-----------

Task-Catalyst: 1.70

Algorithm-C3: 0.01

Catalyst-Model-DBIC-Schema: 0.02

DBIx-Class-Schema-Loader: 0.02005

catalystframework: 5.65-r1 [ 5.65 ]

catalystframework-most: 5.65-r2 [ 5.65-r1 ]

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

Class-DBI-Loader: 0.31 [ 0.30 ]

UNIVERSAL-isa: 0.06 [ 0.05 ]

List-MoreUtils: 0.18 [ 0.17 ]

Module-Install: 0.57 [ 0.56 ]

File-Copy-Recursive: 0.19 [ 0.18 ]

Class-C3: 0.11 [ 0.10 ]

DBIx-Class: 0.05007 [ 0.05006 ]

Catalyst-Plugin-FormValidator-Simple: 0.08 [ 0.07 ]

DBIx-Class-Loader: 0.21 [ 0.20 ]

```

----------

## LordArthas

Version 5.66 is out.

CHANGES:

```

New ebuilds:

-----------

Data-Visitor: 0.02

Test-use-ok: 0.01

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

catalystframework: 5.66 [ 5.65-r1 ]

catalystframework-most: 5.66 [ 5.65-r2 ]

Catalyst: 5.66 [5.65]

Catalyst-Plugin-Scheduler: 0.06 [ 0.05 ]

Test-MockObject: 1.03 [ 1.02 ]

Catalyst-Plugin-Authentication-Store-DBIC: 0.05002 [ 0.04 ]

Class-DBI-Loader: 0.32 [ 0.31 ]

Module-Install: 0.59 [ 0.57 ]

Authen-Htpasswd: 0.14 [ 0.13 ]

Module-ScanDeps: 0.57 [ 0.56 ]

PAR: 0.92 [ 0.91 ]

Catalyst-Plugin-FormValidator-Simple: 0.09 [ 0.08 ]

```

----------

## LordArthas

Version 5.66-r1 of the ebuilds package is avialable. This is a relevant upgrade as it features the new release of DBIx::Class.

```

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

Data-Visitor: 0.03 [ 0.02 ]

Catalyst-Plugin-Authorization-Roles: 0.04 [ 0.03 ]

DBIx-Class: 0.06000 [ 0.05007 ]

Catalyst-Model-DBIC-Schema: 0.11 [ 0.10 ]

FormValidator-Simple: 0.14 [0.13]

List-MoreUtils: 0.19 [0.18]

HTML-Widget: 1.05 [1.04]

Catalyst-Plugin-StackTrace: 0.03 [ 0.02 ]

Catalyst-Model-DBIC-Schema: 0.10 [ 0.08 ]

Test-MockObject: 1.04 [ 1.03 ]

DBIx-Class-Schema-Loader: 0.02007 [ 0.02005 ]

Catalyst-Plugin-Authentication: 0.07 [ 0.05 ]

```

----------

## arcterex

Thanks for the howto and ebuild!

I'm having some issues configuring this for using the Model part.  It looks like it uses Class::DBI::Loader::mysql (or ::SQLite) when I run the create script for creating a model class with mysql or sqlite.  These ebuilds don't exist in the overlay, and when I run g-cpan -i Class::DBI::Loader::mysql (or ::SQLite) it seems to get stuck in an endless loop of the following:

```

************************************************************************

Running make for S/SB/SBURKE/Test-1.25.tar.gz

  Is already unwrapped into directory /root/.cpan/build/Test-1.25

  Has already been processed within this session

************************************************************************

*

*

*  Need to create ebuild for 'Test::Harness': Test-Harness

*

*

************************************************************************

Running make for P/PE/PETDANCE/Test-Harness-2.56.tar.gz

  Is already unwrapped into directory /root/.cpan/build/Test-Harness-2.56

  Has already been processed within this session

************************************************************************

*

*

*  Need to create ebuild for 'File::Spec': PathTools

*

*

************************************************************************

Running make for K/KW/KWILLIAMS/PathTools-3.17.tar.gz

  Is already unwrapped into directory /root/.cpan/build/PathTools-3.17

  Has already been processed within this session

************************************************************************

*

*

*  Ebuild already exists for 'Scalar::Util': Scalar-List-Utils

*

*

************************************************************************

************************************************************************

*

*

*  Module 'File::Path' is part of the base perl install

*

*

************************************************************************

************************************************************************

*

*

*  Need to create ebuild for 'Test': Test

*

*

************************************************************************

Running make for S/SB/SBURKE/Test-1.25.tar.gz

  Is already unwrapped into directory /root/.cpan/build/Test-1.25

  Has already been processed within this session

************************************************************************

... etc etc etc

```

Am I running down the wrong direction for this or missing something?  Has anyone come across this and fixed it?

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

Class::DBI::Loader::mysql is part of the Class::DBI::Loader ebuild, so if you install this you should have all the required modules. Be sure to emerge:

catalystframework-extras

to have everything you need. By the way, if you used the package and not the SVN, please download the current version (5.66-r2, just uploaded), as the previous one didn't match the installation instructions as it should have been.

Let me know if it works.

Michele.

----------

## arcterex

Perfect, thanks muchly.  Should be all working perfectly now  :Smile: 

Update

Ok, still not 100%.  When I run the server program I get:

```

alan@phoenix ~/code/catalyst/p2p $ script/p2p_server.pl

Couldn't instantiate component "p2p::Model::CDBI", "Couldn't require loader class "Class::DBI::Loader::SQLite", "Can't locate Class/DBI/SQLite.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /home/alan/code/catalyst/p2p/script/../lib /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/Class/DBI/Loader/SQLite.pm line 9.

Compilation failed in require at (eval 144) line 2.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 144) line 2.

" at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/Class/DBI/Loader.pm line 81.

 at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/Module/Pluggable/Fast.pm line 86" at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/Module/Pluggable/Fast.pm line 86

Compilation failed in require at script/p2p_server.pl line 49.

```

Any further thoughts?  I've run the perl-cleaner program as well.

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *arcterex wrote:*   

> Any further thoughts?  I've run the perl-cleaner program as well.

 

You are right, a package was missing. I released version 5.66-r3 of the ebuilds which should fix the thing. Please download it and re-emerge catalystframework-extras with dependencies:

```

emerge -uDav catalystframework-extras

```

be sure to have "sqlite" in your USE flags in /etc/make.conf.

Let me know if it works.

Thanks,

Michele.

----------

## arcterex

That does work now, server starts anyway, no module errors.  Course, I'm just starting to learn so I don't know if it actually "works", but will assume it does until I see errors.  Thanks for updating!

----------

## arcterex

Another possibly missing module is the Catalyst::Helper::View::Mason.pm file.  When trying to create a mason based view I get:

```

alan@phoenix ~/code/catalyst/p2p $ script/p2p_create.pl view Mason Mason

 exists "/home/alan/code/catalyst/p2p/script/../lib/p2p/View"

 exists "/home/alan/code/catalyst/p2p/script/../t"

Couldn't load helper "Catalyst::Helper::View::Mason", "Can't locate Catalyst/Helper/View/Mason.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 13) line 3.

" at script/p2p_create.pl line 22

```

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

I wrote a Catalyst Framework HOWTO on Gentoo Wiki, which is much better than the one in the first message of this thread.

It still contains some mistakes, and it has to be improved but... it's there!  :Wink: 

Michele.

----------

## gerene

Hello,

I am new to catalyst and tried today to emerge catalystframework-extras, but got the following error during emerge:

>>> emerge (1 of 29) dev-perl/Catalyst-Model-CDBI-0.11 to /

!!! Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /usr/portage/dev-perl/Catalyst-Model-CDBI/Catalyst-Model-CDBI-0.11.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

emerge recommended me to sync again which I did.  I had to reinstall the tarball after syncing, but the error still remains when I emerge.

Can someone help me with this?

----------

## gerene

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> Hello!
> 
> I wrote a Catalyst Framework HOWTO on Gentoo Wiki, which is much better than the one in the first message of this thread.
> 
> It still contains some mistakes, and it has to be improved but... it's there! 
> ...

 

I tried the wiki and found following mistakes: the svn URI is indicated as being dev-perl while it is catalyst-portage.  Trying the command svn checkout ... gives an error.

The wiki gives a clear explanation on how to install Catalyst on a gentoo system.  Thanks, nice work.

----------

## krani1

what IDE do you recomend??

VI[M] is *great* but I'm starting to feel kinda lost with large projects and many files opened at the samte time  :Sad:  I need something like Textmate from MacOS....

----------

## arcterex

Check out http://www.radrails.org/ it's based on (or has something to do with) the Eclipse IDE, and while it's still not quite there, seems to be a pretty good start.

----------

## krani1

 *arcterex wrote:*   

> Check out http://www.radrails.org/ it's based on (or has something to do with) the Eclipse IDE, and while it's still not quite there, seems to be a pretty good start.

 

hummm... thanks, but isn't that for RoR ??

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *gerene wrote:*   

> I tried the wiki and found following mistakes: the svn URI is indicated as being dev-perl while it is catalyst-portage.  Trying the command svn checkout ... gives an error.

 

Ops, I fixed the URL.  :Wink: 

Thanks,

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

Hello arcterex!

 *arcterex wrote:*   

> Another possibly missing module is the Catalyst::Helper::View::Mason.pm file.  When trying to create a mason based view I get:

 

I just released the new version of the ebuilds package, which includes Catalyst::View::Mason as a dependancy of catalystframework-extras.

If you are using amd64, be sure to unmask dev-perl/HTML-Mason as the current stable version will pull in nasty things such as Apache 1.x.  :Wink: 

Let me know if you experience any problem with it.

Thanks,

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

Hi gerene!

 *gerene wrote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 29) dev-perl/Catalyst-Model-CDBI-0.11 to /
> 
> !!! Digest verification Failed:
> ...

 

This is fixed in the just-released 5.66-r4 version. Thanks for reporting.

The other changes are as follows:

```

5.66-r4

=======

- Fixed a problem in Catalyst-Model-CDBI ebuild.

New ebuilds:

------------

Catalyst-View-Mason: 0.08

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

DBIx-Class: 0.6001 [0.6000]

Catalyst-Log-Log4perl: 0.3 [ 0.1 ]

Catalyst-Plugin-XMLRPC: 1.0 [ 0.06 ]

Test-MockObject: 1.05 [ 1.04 ]

Test-Deep: 0.094 [ 0.093 ]

```

Michele.

----------

## gerene

hello,

is there no ebuild for Catalyst::Enzyme ?

I tried to install it in different ways but up till now without success   :Crying or Very sad: 

Jan

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

 *gerene wrote:*   

> is there no ebuild for Catalyst::Enzyme ?
> 
> I tried to install it in different ways but up till now without success  
> 
> 

 

This will involve several ebuilds to be created, I'll do that as soon as I have some spare time. BTW Catalyst::Enzyme would really need to be updated to use DBIx::Class instead of Class::DBI.  :Wink: 

Oh, just to enter the editor discussion... I use a mix of vim and gedit, depending mainly on my mood. The Radrails project seems really nice, and maybe it can easily be extended to support Catalyst as well (by some Java coders of course...  :Wink: ).

Michele.

----------

## arcterex

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> Hi gerene!
> 
> This is fixed in the just-released 5.66-r4 version. Thanks for reporting.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Wow, just wanted to say the speed of response is awesome, thanks so much for your work on this ebuild!

----------

## krani1

 *krani1 wrote:*   

> what IDE do you recomend??
> 
> VI[M] is *great* but I'm starting to feel kinda lost with large projects and many files opened at the samte time  I need something like Textmate from MacOS....

 

please don't forget me   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## LordArthas

Hello krain1!

 *krani1 wrote:*   

>  *krani1 wrote:*   what IDE do you recomend??
> 
> VI[M] is *great* but I'm starting to feel kinda lost with large projects and many files opened at the samte time  I need something like Textmate from MacOS.... 
> 
> please don't forget me   

 

I wrote something regarding the IDE in a previous post.  :Wink:  Anyway, what I'm using is vim and gedit. I like vim much more, but it doesn't feature tabs so I choose gedit quite often.

If you're using KDE you should try kate, which is very nice. I use Gnome, and I hate how KDE apps look into Gnome.  :Wink: 

Radrails seems like a good product, unfortunately it's Rails-oriented. I bet it could be easily extended, maybe if I "drop the bomb" in the Catalyst mailing list someone would be interested in that...

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

OK, 5.66-r5 is out with the Catalyst::Enzyme module included. It's not in the meta-packages (as most people won't need it probably), so install it just do:

```

emerge -av Catalyst-Enzyme

```

which will pull in its dependencies as well.

Here's the changelog:

```

New ebuilds:

------------

Catalyst-Enzyme: 0.11

Class-DBI-AsForm : 2.42

Class-DBI-Plugin-Type: 0.02

Catalyst-View-TT-ControllerLocal: 0.02

Class-DBI-FromForm: 0.04

Class-DBI-Pager: 0.08

```

Let me know how it works!

Michele.

----------

## krani1

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> I wrote something regarding the IDE in a previous post.  Anyway, what I'm using is vim and gedit. I like vim much more, but it doesn't feature tabs so I choose gedit quite often.
> 
> If you're using KDE you should try kate, which is very nice. I use Gnome, and I hate how KDE apps look into Gnome. 
> 
> 

 

I use openbox, so KDE apps are kinda heavy  :Razz:  I used vim + gedit too!! love vim, but love the gedit tabs too!! But now I'm trying to get used to vim 7, since it supports tabs too, both in text mode and on GUI! I was just asking if there was better alternatives.. 

Thanks for your help and keep the good work  :Smile: 

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *krani1 wrote:*   

> But now I'm trying to get used to vim 7, since it supports tabs too, both in text mode and on GUI! I was just asking if there was better alternatives.. 

 

vim 7.0 tabs still seem to have some problems. I.e. take a look at this screenshot where I opened 5 tabs:

http://www.varlogarthas.net/images/vim_7_beta.png

As you can see, only 3 of the 5 tabs are shown (and the latter two have the whole path instead of the filename). Moreover, the 3rd is truncated.

OK, it's a beta.  :Wink: 

Michele.

----------

## krani1

I got a problem with Catalyst-Plugin-XMLRPC

```
>>> emerge (1 of 2) dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-XMLRPC-1.0 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) Catalyst-Plugin-XMLRPC-1.0.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) Catalyst-Plugin-XMLRPC-0.06.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-Catalyst-Plugin-XMLRPC-1.0

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-Catalyst-Plugin-XMLRPC-0.06

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) Catalyst-Plugin-XMLRPC-1.0.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Catalyst-Plugin-XMLRPC-1.0.tar.gz to /mnt/backup/var/tmp/portage/Catalyst-Plugin-XMLRPC-1.0/work

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

Cannot determine perl version info from lib/Catalyst/Plugin/XMLRPC.pm

*** Module::AutoInstall version 1.02

*** Checking for Perl dependencies...

[Core Features]

- Catalyst ...missing. (would need 5.64)

- RPC::XML ...loaded. (1.35)

==> Auto-install the 1 mandatory module(s) from CPAN? [y] y

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/CPAN/Config.pm

Cannot open >/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/CPAN/Config.pm at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/CPAN/HandleConfig.pm line 231

        CPAN::HandleConfig::_configpmtest('/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/CPAN', '/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/CPAN/Config.pm') called at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/CPAN/HandleConfig.pm line 266

        CPAN::HandleConfig::load('CPAN::HandleConfig') called at inc/Module/AutoInstall.pm line 623

        Module::AutoInstall::_load_cpan() called at inc/Module/AutoInstall.pm line 239

        Module::AutoInstall::_check_lock() called at inc/Module/AutoInstall.pm line 216

        Module::AutoInstall::import('Module::AutoInstall', '-core', 'ARRAY(0x835da6c)') called at inc/Module/Install/AutoInstall.pm line 36

        Module::Install::AutoInstall::auto_install('undef') called at Makefile.PL line 9

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-dev-perl_-_Catalyst-Plugin-XMLRPC-1.0-30882.log"

open_wr:   /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/CPAN/Config.pm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

is that bad?? It says Catalyst is missing but:

```
server ~ # emerge -s catalystframework

Searching...                    m   

[ Results for search key : catalystframework ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

 

*  dev-perl/catalystframework

      Latest version available: 5.66

      Latest version installed: 5.66

      Size of downloaded files: 0 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.catalystframework.org/

      Description: Meta package for Catalyst - The Elegant MVC Web Application Framework, and all the plugins you need to get started

      License:     || ( Artistic GPL-2 )

*  dev-perl/catalystframework-extras

      Latest version available: 5.66-r2

      Latest version installed: 5.66-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 0 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.catalystframework.org/

      Description: Meta package for catalystframework and many useful plugins

      License:     || ( Artistic GPL-2 )
```

any hint? my catalyst app's are working great

----------

## gerene

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> Hello!
> 
> OK, 5.66-r5 is out with the Catalyst::Enzyme module included. It's not in the meta-packages (as most people won't need it probably), so install it just do:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you for the effort, but unfortunately, I could not get it to work and finally gave up on it.  I guess the problem is that I have a DBIC based model and tried to create CDBI models for Enzyme, thereby confusing the whole system.   :Confused: 

Anyhow, it did not live up to expectation and I decided to use HTML::Widget to create my own widgets.  I have to tweak them anyhow.

Thanks again.

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *gerene wrote:*   

> Thank you for the effort, but unfortunately, I could not get it to work and finally gave up on it.  I guess the problem is that I have a DBIC based model and tried to create CDBI models for Enzyme, thereby confusing the whole system.  
> 
> Anyhow, it did not live up to expectation and I decided to use HTML::Widget to create my own widgets.  I have to tweak them anyhow.
> 
> Thanks again.

 

Yeah, I've never used it either because of Class:DBI. Since DBIx::Class is (in my opinion) far superior, I decided to stick with it and leave Class::DBI aside.

Anyhow, the Catalyst::Enzyme ebuild is now there, so maybe come other Class::DBI folks will use it.  :Wink:  And myabe it'll get ported to DBIx::Class soon or after.

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *krani1 wrote:*   

> I got a problem with Catalyst-Plugin-XMLRPC

 

That's quite weird, it seems like although your packages are correctly installed (including Catalyst), you miss some Catalyst-realted files. Maybe a re-emersion of Catalyst could help:

```

emerge -av --oneshot Catalyst

```

and then try re-emerging the whole thing including XMLRPC plugin:

```

emerge -uDav catalystframework

```

Let me know if problems persist.

Michele.

----------

## krani1

Hello!

Did what you told me to do, and the problem persists  :Sad:  Luckly I don't use XMLRPC (for now I think), so it's not a big problem.. Don't bother too much...

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *krani1 wrote:*   

> Did what you told me to do, and the problem persists  Luckly I don't use XMLRPC (for now I think), so it's not a big problem.. Don't bother too much...

 

This is quite strange, as there seems to be a problem with where you installed modules are being looked for. I think on most system it works (including mines). Oh well, we'll dig into that when there's need.  :Wink: 

Michele.

----------

## gerene

Hello,

I found that following packages are not installed with the catalystframework:

Catalyst::Plugin::Message

Catalyst::Plugin::Dumper

is this correct?

I installed them with g-cpan.

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *gerene wrote:*   

> I found that following packages are not installed with the catalystframework:
> 
> Catalyst::Plugin::Message
> 
> Catalyst::Plugin::Dumper
> ...

 

It is correct, as they're not in Task::Catalyst. However, I just added them to the ebuilds and made the news catalystframework-extras depend on them. So, when you install the extras you get them, or you can emerge them one-by-one.

At present time these new ebuilds are in SVN repository only, I'll release a new package in a few days.

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

And here we are with 5.66-r6.

CHANGES:

```

New ebuilds:

------------

Catalyst-Plugin-Dumper: 0.000002

Catalyst-Plugin-Message: 0.03

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

Catalyst-Plugin-Authentication-Store-DBIC: 0.06 [ 0.05002 ]

Email-Send: 2.05 [ 2.04 ]

Test-MockObject: 1.06 [ 1.05 ]

Test-Deep: 0.095 [ 0.094 ]

DBIx-Class: 0.06002 [0.06001]

catalystframework-extras: 5.66-r3 [5.66-r2]

Catalyst-Model-DBIC: 0.14 [ 0.13 ]

Test-WWW-Mechanize-Catalyst: 0.36 [ 0.35 ]

File-Copy-Recursive: 0.20 [ 0.19 ]

Module-ScanDeps: 0.58 [ 0.57 ]

```

The 2 new ebuilds get pulled in by catalystframework-extras.

Michele.

P.S.: On a side note, I just fetched (iTunes Music Store still hasn't got it, so I guess I'll have to wait a couple of days to be... lawful) the latest work of Bruce Springsteen (We Shall Overcome - The Seeger Sessions). I think it's just astonishing, I recommend it everybody!

----------

## krani1

i see you're already working on 5.67  :Very Happy: 

----------

## LordArthas

Ela!

 *krani1 wrote:*   

> i see you're already working on 5.67 

 

And here we are...  :Wink:  I also added the Catalyst::Plugin::UploadProgress module (gets installed with catalystframework-extras).

CHANGES:

```

New ebuilds:

------------

Catalyst-Plugin-UploadProgress: 0.02

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

catalystframework-extras: 5.67 [5.66-r3]

catalystframework: 5.67 [5.66]

Catalyst: 5.67 [ 5.66 ]

Data-Visitor: 0.05 [ 0.04 ]

FormValidator-Simple: 0.15 [ 0.14 ]

```

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

5.682 is out, and the ebuilds as well.  :Wink: 

```

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

catalystframework-extras: 5.682

catalystframework: 5.682

Catalyst: 5.682

HTML-Widget: 1.07

File-Copy-Recursive: 0.21

Task-Catalyst: 1.90

Catalyst-Model-DBIC-Schema: 0.13

```

as usual, see first message of the thread for download info.

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *krani1 wrote:*   

> Did what you told me to do, and the problem persists  Luckly I don't use XMLRPC (for now I think), so it's not a big problem.. Don't bother too much...

 

I finally discovered the bug. It should be fixed now (in SVN; for the packaged ebuilds, wait next release).

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

Version 5.6901 is out...

CHANGES:

```

- Fixed a bug in Catalyst-Plugin-XMLRPC: a "skipdeps" was needed. ;)

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

catalystframework-extras: 5.6900

catalystframework: 5.6900

Catalyst: 5.6900

Module-ScanDeps: 0.59

Module-Install: 0.62

Catalyst-Plugin-DefaultEnd: 0.06

Catalyst-Plugin-XMLRPC: 1.0-r1

New ebuilds:

------------

Catalyst-Plugin-Static-Simple: 0.14

Catalyst-Plugin-MortalForward: 0.01

```

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

5.6902 is out. First of all, I got rid of the Catalyst-Plugin-Static-Simple ebuild I added by mistake some versions ago (the module is Catalyst Core). So, you should uninstall it:

```

emerge -C Catalyst-Plugin-Static-Simple

```

Sorry for this, sometimes I'm a bit too lame.  :Wink: 

So, the changes...

```

Deleted ebuilds:

----------------

Catalyst-Plugin-Static-Simple (it's core)

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

catalystframework-extras: 5.6902

catalystframework: 5.6902

Catalyst: 5.6902

```

Michele.

----------

## krani1

hi  :Smile: 

compiling dev-perl/PAR gives me problems:

```
make[1]: Entering directory `/mnt/backup/var/tmp/portage/PAR-0.92/work/PAR-0.92/myldr'

/usr/bin/perl5.8.7 sha1.c.PL sha1.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -DTHREADS_HAVE_PIDS -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/i686-linux-thread-multi/CORE  sha1.c

/usr/bin/perl5.8.7 ./file2c.pl /usr/lib/libperl.so.1 my_perl.c load_me_0 0 30000

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -DTHREADS_HAVE_PIDS -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/i686-linux-thread-multi/CORE  main.c

In file included from main.c:4:

perlxsi.c: In function `xs_init':

perlxsi.c:30: warning: passing arg 3 of `Perl_newXS' from incompatible pointer type

In file included from main.c:57:

internals.c: In function `par_xs_init':

internals.c:109: error: too many arguments to function `xs_init'

make[1]: *** [main.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/mnt/backup/var/tmp/portage/PAR-0.92/work/PAR-0.92/myldr'

make: *** [subdirs] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-perl/PAR-0.92 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1525:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 928:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1237:   Called perl-module_src_compile

  perl-module.eclass, line 121:   Called die

!!! compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

any hint?

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *krani1 wrote:*   

> hi 
> 
> compiling dev-perl/PAR gives me problems:
> 
> 

 

Mmm, it compiles with no problem on both my systems (x86 and amd64). What architechture are you running on?

Michele.

----------

## krani1

I'm runnig on x86 too.. and this problem happens with latest mod_perl too... maybe I will fill a bug report  :Smile: 

----------

## LordArthas

 *krani1 wrote:*   

> I'm runnig on x86 too.. and this problem happens with latest mod_perl too... maybe I will fill a bug report 

 

Oh, so it's not PAR-related maybe...  :Wink: 

By the way, the Catalyst ebuilds repository has now been added to the layman official list of Portage overlays. So now it's even simpler to install and keep updated.

Michele.

----------

## krani1

can  you please update your howto or give here instructions of how to use your ebuilds with layman please? TIA

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *krani1 wrote:*   

> can  you please update your howto or give here instructions of how to use your ebuilds with layman please? TIA

 

I'll update my Howto later on or tomorrow, I'm working on that. In the meanwhile you can take a look at this:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Portage_Overlay_Listing

which has a section on the usage of layman. It's quite handy, as it gets packages from the svn repository, so you always get the latest versions as soon as I create the ebuilds.

Let me know if it works well.  :Wink: 

Thanks,

Michele.

Edit: I updated the HOWTO.

Edit 2: Now we have also gensync support, the HOWTO has been update to reflect that.

----------

## LordArthas

New release of the package, for the ones not using layman/svn/gensync!!!

CHANGES:

```

New ebuilds:

------------

Lingua-EN-Inflect-Number: 1.1

DateTime::Format::Strptime: 1.0700

Catalyst-Plugin-Images: 0.01

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

HTML-Prototype: 1.45

Class-Data-Accessor: 0.03

Module-ScanDeps: 0.60

FormValidator-Simple: 0.16

DBIx-Class-Schema-Loader: 0.03000

Object-Signature: 1.04

DBIx-Class: 0.06003

PAR: 0.93

File-Copy-Recursive: 0.22

catalystframework-extras: 5.6902-r1

```

Michele.

----------

## krani1

hi!

got a problem... I upgraded to perl 5.8.8 and ran perl-cleaner all

but... I wanted to get rid of all modules, so i went to /usr/lib and delete all 5.8.7 directories....

but now... "Catalyst.pm" not found (and other modules related)... so my question is, how can I reemerge all the catalyst related modules? I don't want to do a emerge -e catalystframework cause that would install gcc too  :Razz: 

please help me  :Very Happy: 

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *krani1 wrote:*   

> but now... "Catalyst.pm" not found (and other modules related)... so my question is, how can I reemerge all the catalyst related modules? I don't want to do a emerge -e catalystframework cause that would install gcc too 

 

Mmm I'm no portage wizard, but I think you'll have to re-emerge alla packages individually. You need to do emerge -av catalystframework and then, everytime you find something missing, do:

```

emerge --oneshot packagename

```

Maybe the emerge -e catalystframework thing is faster.  :Wink: 

Michele.

P.S.: By the way, when you upgrade Perl it still searched on the directory of the previous version (5.8.7) so you don't need to delete everything in there (otherwise you want the maximum "order" of course  :Wink: ).

----------

## krani1

hi!!  :Smile: 

here's what I did:

```
localhost ~ # cd /usr/portage/local/layman/catalystframework/dev-perl                                  

localhost dev-perl # for i in *; do emerge -C $i; done

localhost dev-perl # emerge -av catalystframework catalystframework-extras
```

It was the fastest way I found to do it  :Smile:  thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *krani1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> localhost ~ # cd /usr/portage/local/layman/catalystframework/dev-perl                                  
> 
> ...

 

Cool! Yesterday I tried to use xargs, backticks etc to accomplish the same thing, but I'm a bit too lame with bash usage.  :Wink: 

Michele.

----------

## atoy

Hello,

I installed catalyst trough your overlay, and i tested it with the Model DBIC::Schema. It is based on DBIx-Class-Schema-Loader.

DBIx-Class-Schema-Loader depends on the Data::Dump perl module but it's not in the portage tree.

I created an ebuild, and i modified your DBIx-Class-Schema-Loader ebuild to add Data-Dump to DEPEND.

Here are the ebuilds :

DBIx-Class-Schema-Loader-0.03000-r1.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header$

inherit perl-module

DESCRIPTION="Dynamic definition of DBIx::Class sub classes."

HOMEPAGE="http://search.cpan.org/dist/${PN}/"

SRC_URI="mirror://cpan/authors/id/B/BL/BLBLACK/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="|| ( Artistic GPL-2 )"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 m68k mips ppc ppc64 ppc-macos s390 sh sparc x86"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

IUSE="sqlite"

DEPEND=">=dev-perl/DBIx-Class-0.06

    >=dev-perl/UNIVERSAL-require-0.10

    >=dev-perl/Lingua-EN-Inflect-1.89

    >=dev-perl/Lingua-EN-Inflect-Number-1.1

    >=dev-perl/Class-Accessor-0.22

    >=dev-perl/Class-Data-Accessor-0.02

    >=dev-perl/Class-C3-0.09

    >=dev-perl/DBI-1.40

    >=dev-perl/Class-Inspector

    >=dev-perl/Data-Dump-1.06

    sqlite? ( >=dev-perl/DBD-SQLite-1.11 )"
```

Data-Dump-1.06.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header$

inherit perl-module

DESCRIPTION="Pretty printing of data structures"

SRC_URI="mirror://cpan/authors/id/G/GA/GAAS/${P}.tar.gz"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.cpan.org/modules/by-authors/id/G/GA/GAAS/${P}.readme"

IUSE=""

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="|| ( Artistic GPL-2 )"

KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 m68k mips ppc ppc64 ppc-macos s390 sh sparc x86"
```

I thing it's a good idea to add it into the svn repository  :Smile: 

Thanks for your job !

Anthony

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *atoy wrote:*   

> I installed catalyst trough your overlay, and i tested it with the Model DBIC::Schema. It is based on DBIx-Class-Schema-Loader.
> 
> DBIx-Class-Schema-Loader depends on the Data::Dump perl module but it's not in the portage tree.
> 
> I created an ebuild, and i modified your DBIx-Class-Schema-Loader ebuild to add Data-Dump to DEPEND.
> ...

 

Thanks for pointing this out: the DBIx-Class-Schema-Loader ebuild had also other bugs, so I fixed (I hope) them all and released a new ebuild.

I also added the Data-Dump ebuild you provided.

Thanks a lot,

Michele.

----------

## Llarian

I know Class::DBI is obsolete (or say says MST frequently and with reckless abandon.   :Razz: ), however, any chance of adding Class::DBI::AbstractSearch?  

-Dylan

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

 *Llarian wrote:*   

> I know Class::DBI is obsolete (or say says MST frequently and with reckless abandon.  ), however, any chance of adding Class::DBI::AbstractSearch?

 

I added it. However, mst is just too right.  :Wink:  Use DBIx::Class (which includes the abstract search features btw)!!!

Michele.

----------

## gunterk1

Hey Michele,

first of all, thanks for the existing ebuilds, the help a lot.

it seems, the Superform plugin is not included in the actual ebuild, is it possible to include it?

bye, gunter

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *gunterk1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> it seems, the Superform plugin is not included in the actual ebuild, is it possible to include it?
> 
> 

 

I added HTML::SuperForm and Catalyst::Plugin::SuperForm to the SVN repository. It seems however that the first module (on which the second depends) doesn't install as portage complains with:

```

 * No Make or Build file detected...

```

If someone can try it and work the solution out please let me know and I'll fix the ebuild.

Also, consider using HTML::Widget, which is now almost the "standard" among Catalyst users. I added the one you requested anyway, as Catalyst also promotes the freedom to use whatever module you like best.  :Wink: 

Michele.

----------

## Llarian

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> I added it. However, mst is just too right.  Use DBIx::Class (which includes the abstract search features btw)!!!
> 
> Michele.

 

Thanks!  And yeah, I know, but I have an application based on CDBI.  Porting isn't in the timetables right now.  Maybe after a public release.  heh

And thanks again for maintaining this overlay!

-Dylan

----------

## gunterk1

Thanks michele,

i had no problem installing  HTML::SuperForm and Catalyst::Plugin::SuperForm. it works fine.

```
Also, consider using HTML::Widget, which is now almost the "standard" among Catalyst users. 
```

I will try it. This module looks very nice, especialy the connection of form creation and validation is a very smart idea   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## LordArthas

Hello all!

The new release available via overlay/SVN now includes the development versions of Catalyst (5.70_01) and DBIx::Class (0.6999_02). These are not installed by default as they're ~arch, but you can add this to /etc/package.keywords to get them working:

```

dev-perl/DBIx-Class ~x86

dev-perl/Catalyst ~x86

```

Of course, if you arch is not x86, change accordingly. You are encouraged to use development versions (in you NON-production environment of course), especially DBIx::Class which seems pretty stable. While its true  that bugs by be there, using these versions and reporting problems speeds development up.

BTW, I also fixed the HTML::SuperForm ebuild bug I was talking about in my latest message.

Michele.

Update: do not use the unstable Catalyst ebuild I provided, as it's old. I'll soon provide the new Catalyst-Runtime and Catalyst-Devel ebuilds.

Update:: Catalyst-Runtime and Catalyst-Devel ebuilds are now in repository. If you're adventurous enough, you can add those to you /etc/portage/package.keywords file and then:

```

emerge -Cav Catalyst

emerge -av Catalyst-Runtime Catalyst-Devel

```

to get the magic Catalyst 5.70!!!

----------

## LordArthas

5.7000 version of Catalyst is out, so I re-packaged the ebuilds. To upgrade you need to remove the Catalyst package, as it is now split in:

Catalyst-Runtime

Catalyst-Devel

You can then just do emerge -uDav catalystframework to install the latest version.

Important note: some packages still depend on the old Catalyst package, so emerge might give you errors. If that hapepns, please post here and I'll fix.

Update: I'm fixing many ebuilds, a new release should come shortly.

Update 2: Most ebuilds are fixed, so I release package 5.7000-r1. Let me know if you find bugs! Thanks.

Michele.

----------

## gerene

Hello,

thanks for this new ebuild.  I tried to install (after removing the previous version of Catalyst) but ran into the following problem when emerging:

emerging dev-perl/File-Copy-Recursive-0.22

....

when downloading the tar.gz for this package an error 404 (not found) occured and the emerge aborted.

I tried to install File-Copy-Recursive with g-cpan but had the same result.

I installed the current version of File-Copy-Recursive (0.25) with cpan and tried to re-emerge catalystframework, but it is still looking for version 0.22.  :Crying or Very sad: 

regards,

Jan

----------

## LordArthas

Hello Jan!

Please excuse me for the delay of this reply, but I tried digging the problem. I wasn't able to re-create this, as on all my machines _catalystframework_ install (correctly) _dev-perl/File-Copy-Recursive-0.22_. What platform are you installing on?

By the way, I released a new packaged version which should by now fix most of the bugs introduced with the 5.7000 ebuilds (sorry for those). There are updated modules as well.

Michele.

----------

## gerene

Hello Michele,

excuse me too for the delay, but I was out of town for a couple of days.

I use an hp laptop for the installation (using a x86).

Could it be related to the cpan-mirror I am using ?

I will try to install the updated package.

regards,

Jan

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

Fact is it shouldn't try to install the 0.22 version of File-Copy-Recursive in any case: there 0.25, it should download that one. If you still experience the error, please post the output of:

emerge -uDpvt catalystframework

Thanks,

Michele.

----------

## gerene

I  just installed it on one of my other machines and there everything went well.  I did however install the latest svn version.

I will try again on my laptop and see if it works then.

Would you like me to test the packaged version or the latest svn version on my laptop?

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

If possibile, please test the packaged version. At present time, hwoever, it should be as updated as the SVN versions (I'll update some modules on SVN later tonight).

Thanks you so much,

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

Version 5.7001 is out. Bugfixes in Catalyst-Runtime ebuild (thanks Toby!) and:

```

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

catalystframework: 5.7001

catalystframework-extras: 5.7001

Catalyst-Runtime: 5.7001

Class-C3: 0.12

Catalyst-Plugin-Scheduler: 0.07

Set-Object: 1.16

DBIx-Class-Schema-Loader: 0.03005

```

BTW, I'll be on holiday for one week or so. Therefore no updtes to the SVN repository will be made during next week.  :Wink: 

Michele.

----------

## gerene

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> Hello!
> 
> If possibile, please test the packaged version. At present time, hwoever, it should be as updated as the SVN versions (I'll update some modules on SVN later tonight).
> 
> Thanks you so much,
> ...

 

I tried it again with the packaged version and now it works.  Don't know what went wrong, but it is working now.

Thanks for your help

Jan

----------

## gunterk1

when i start the --update world i get the following block

[blocks B     ] dev-perl/Catalyst-Runtime (is blocking dev-perl/Catalyst-9999.9\

)

even if i unmerge dev-perl/Catalyst-Runtime i still get the same block. do you have an idea what's wrong?

thx, gunter

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

Sorry for the delay of this reply, I was on holiday  :Wink: 

 *gunterk1 wrote:*   

> when i start the --update world i get the following block
> 
> [blocks B     ] dev-perl/Catalyst-Runtime (is blocking dev-perl/Catalyst-9999.9\
> 
> )
> ...

 

Catalyst-Runtime replaces Catalyst, so you have to unmerge this last one so it won't be updated. If you still experience problems, it might be a dependency problem in some other package, so please post here the output of:

emerge -uDpvt world

Thanks,

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

I released version 5.7001-r1 of the packaged ebuilds: main news is DBIx::Class 0.7000.

Michele.

----------

## Llarian

Can you please add C: :Razz: ::Session::Store::FastMmap when you get a chance? 

Thanks,

Dylan

----------

## gunterk1

 *Quote:*   

> Catalyst-Runtime replaces Catalyst, so you have to unmerge this last one so it won't be updated. If you still experience problems, it might be a dependency problem in some other package, so please post here the output of:
> 
> 

 

Hey Michele,

When i unmerged Catalyst-Runtime the problem still remained.

I found a solution in emerge -e catalystframework 

after that everything was fine again.

Bye, Gunter

----------

## LordArthas

Hello Dylan!

 *Llarian wrote:*   

> Can you please add C:::Session::Store::FastMmap when you get a chance? 

 

I added it, it's in the SVN repository now. Let me know if you encounter problems using it.

Thanks,

Michele.

----------

## Llarian

Annnd, one more...  (I'll stop soon, I promise)

How about Catalyst::Model::File?

Thanks again,

Dylan

----------

## LordArthas

Hi Dylan!

 *Llarian wrote:*   

> Annnd, one more...  (I'll stop soon, I promise)
> 
> How about Catalyst::Model::File?
> 
> 

 

I added this as well, so it's in the SVN repository now.

No need to "stop soon", however.  :Wink:  I'd like the repository to become comprehensive for Catalyst users, even though it'll demand more time to maintain.

Thanks,

Michele.

----------

## gunterk1

Hey Michele,

when i try to do an update i still get the following error:

```
localhost distfiles # emerge -uavDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! Packages for the following atoms are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

dev-perl/Test-Base

                                                                              ... done!

[blocks B     ] dev-perl/Catalyst-Runtime (is blocking dev-perl/Catalyst-9999.9)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.38 [2.33] USE="nls" 1,764 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.39 [1.38] USE="nls" 3,608 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.39 [1.38] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.4.3-r3 [1.4.3-r1] USE="ipv6 -doc -krb4 -static -tcl" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.5 [1.4.4] USE="ldap nls readline zlib -X -bzip2 -curl -ecc -idea -smartcard -static -usb" LINGUAS="-ru" 3,017 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.0 [4.1.20-r2] USE="nls -build -static" 1,102 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r1 [5.52] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2 [2.0.58] USE="apache2 ldap ssl -debug -doc -mpm-itk% -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker -no-suexec -static-modules -threads" 57 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r2 [3.8.2-r1] USE="jpeg zlib -jbig -nocxx" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r3  USE="acl cups kerberos ldap libclamav mysql oav pam python readline xml -async -automount -doc -examples -ldapsam -postgres -quotas -swat -syslog -winbind" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/ImageSize-2.992 [2.99-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Images-0.01-r1 [0.01] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Catalyst-Model-DBIC-0.14 [0.13] 3 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/regexp-common-2.120 [2.113] 112 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/File-MMagic-1.25 [1.22] 20 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Data-FormValidator-4.30 [4.12] 86 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DateTime-Format-Strptime-1.0700  25 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/List-MoreUtils-0.21 [0.17] 21 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Email-Valid-Loose-0.05 [0.04] 2 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/FormValidator-Simple-0.16 [0.13] 17 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-FormValidator-Simple-0.10 [0.07] 5 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Scheduler-0.07 [0.06] 11 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/DBD-SQLite-1.12 [1.11] 534 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Ima-DBI-0.34 [0.33] 13 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/version-0.53  32 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Clone-0.18  9 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Class-DBI-3.0.13 [3.0.1] 102 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Class-DBI-Loader-0.32 [0.30] 9 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r2 [3.1.5-r1] USE="nls -build" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39 [1.38-r1] USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-antivirus/clamav-0.88.4 [0.88.2] USE="crypt -mailwrapper -milter" 7,454 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.21-r2  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm kerberos ldap mysql pam ssl -authdaemond -java -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 0 kB
```

bye, gunter

----------

## gerene

Hi Michele,

I think it would be nice to add the Handel framework as well.

Regards,

----------

## LordArthas

Hello Gunter!

 *gunterk1 wrote:*   

> when i try to do an update i still get the following error:
> 
> ```
> localhost distfiles # emerge -uavDN world
> 
> ...

 

You seem to have two problems here, one related to Test-Base and one related to Catalyst. For the first one just stick the following in /etc/package.keywords:

```

dev-perl/Test-Base ~x86    # (or whatever your arch is)

```

As far as the second is concerned, you seem to have a dependency on the old Catalyst package, which is now replaced by Catalyst-Runtime. Please report here the output of the following command:

```

emerge -uDavt world

```

The -t flag is essential, as it shows the tree of the dependencies.

Thanks,

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

Hello gerene!

 *gerene wrote:*   

> I think it would be nice to add the Handel framework as well.

 

I added Handel and also the popular Catalyst-Example-InstantCRUD: they're now in the SVN repository.

We're now at 139 modules!

Michele.

----------

## gerene

Hello Michele,

I downloaded the latest ebuilds from svn and emerged catalystframewordk, catalystframework-extra and Handel.

When I now start my server, I get the error "Can't locate Set/Object in @INC ..."   :Sad: 

Regards,

Jan

----------

## gerene

Michele,

I noticed that there is an ebuild in the catalyst portage for Set-Object.  I emerged this and all went well afterwards.   :Smile: 

Thanks,

Jan

----------

## LordArthas

Hello Jan!

You error is quite weird, as catalystframework and its dependencies automatically pull Set-Object. Maybe for some reason the related files in /usr/lib/perl5 er... vanished.  :Wink: 

Michele.

----------

## gerene

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> catalystframework and its dependencies automatically pull Set-Object. Maybe for some reason the related files in /usr/lib/perl5 er... vanished. 
> 
> Michele.

 

That's what I expected, however, I wouldn't know how some files may have evaporated.

Thanks anyhow,

Jan

----------

## gunterk1

Hey michele,

here is thge output of  -uDavt world

thanks for the reply, gunter

localhost nagios-plugins-1.4.3 # emerge -uDavt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Packages for the following atoms are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

dev-perl/Test-Base

                                                                                                                                                                                                    ... done!

[blocks B     ] dev-perl/Catalyst-Runtime (is blocking dev-perl/Catalyst-9999.9)

[ebuild     U ] net-nds/smbldap-tools-0.9.2a [0.9.2-r1] USE="-doc" 292 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-SuperForm-0.01  [1]

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-perl/Catalyst-9999.9  0 kB [1]

[nomerge      ] net-mail/cyrus-imapd-2.2.12  USE="kerberos pam ssl tcpd -afs -drac -idled -snmp"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.21-r2  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm kerberos ldap mysql pam ssl -authdaemond -java -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-antivirus/clamav-0.88.4 [0.88.2] USE="crypt -mailwrapper -milter" 7,454 kB

[nomerge      ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1  USE="gpm ncurses nls pam samba unicode -7zip -X -slang"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39 [1.38-r1] USE="nls -static" 3,608 kB

[nomerge      ] net-ftp/lftp-3.4.6  USE="nls ssl -gnutls -socks5"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r2 [3.1.5-r1] USE="nls -build" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/catalystframework-extras-5.7001  USE="-sqlite" [1]

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/Catalyst-Model-CDBI-0.11  [1]

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/Class-DBI-Loader-0.32 [0.30] 9 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/Class-DBI-3.0.13 [3.0.1] 102 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-perl/Clone-0.18  9 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-perl/version-0.53  32 kB

[ebuild     U ]     dev-perl/Ima-DBI-0.34 [0.33] 13 kB

[nomerge      ]      dev-perl/DBIx-ContextualFetch-1.03

[ebuild     U ]       dev-perl/DBD-SQLite-1.12 [1.11] 534 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Scheduler-0.07 [0.06] 11 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-FormValidator-Simple-0.10 [0.07] 5 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/FormValidator-Simple-0.16 [0.13] 17 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/Email-Valid-Loose-0.05 [0.04] 2 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/List-MoreUtils-0.21 [0.17] 21 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-perl/DateTime-Format-Strptime-1.0700  25 kB [1]

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-FormValidator-0.02  [1]

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/Data-FormValidator-4.30 [4.12] 86 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ]     dev-perl/File-MMagic-1.25 [1.22] 20 kB

[ebuild     U ]     dev-perl/regexp-common-2.120 [2.113] 112 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/Catalyst-Model-DBIC-0.14 [0.13] 3 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Images-0.01-r1 [0.01] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/ImageSize-2.992 [2.99-r1] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r3  USE="acl cups kerberos ldap libclamav mysql oav pam python readline xml -async -automount -doc -examples -ldapsam -postgres -quotas -swat -syslog -winbind"

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.26  USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -test"

[nomerge      ]    net-print/cups-1.1.23-r8  USE="nls pam samba ssl -gnutls -slp"

[ebuild     U ]     media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r2 [3.8.2-r1] USE="jpeg zlib -jbig -nocxx" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2 [2.0.58] USE="apache2 ldap ssl -debug -doc -mpm-itk% -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker -no-suexec -static-modules -threads" 57 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-java/fop-0.20.5-r3  USE="-doc -examples -jai -jimi"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/xalan-2.7.0-r1  USE="-doc -jikes -source"

[nomerge      ]   dev-java/bcel-5.1-r2  USE="-doc -jikes -source"

[ebuild     U ]    app-arch/unzip-5.52-r1 [5.52] 0 kB

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/xerces-2.7.1  USE="-doc -examples -jikes -source"

[nomerge      ]   dev-java/xml-commons-external-1.3.02  USE="-doc -source"

[nomerge      ]    dev-java/ant-core-1.6.2-r5  USE="-doc -source"

[nomerge      ]     virtual/jdk-1.4.2

[nomerge      ]      dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03  USE="-X -alsa -browserplugin -doc -mozilla -nsplugin"

[ebuild     U ]       sys-apps/findutils-4.3.0 [4.1.20-r2] USE="nls -build -static" 1,102 kB

[nomerge      ] app-arch/rpm-4.2-r2  USE="nls python -doc"

[nomerge      ]  app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.20-r3  USE="ldap nls -X -caps -gpg2-experimental -smartcard"

[ebuild     U ]   app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.5 [1.4.4] USE="ldap nls readline zlib -X -bzip2 -curl -ecc -idea -smartcard -static -usb" LINGUAS="-ru" 3,017 kB

[nomerge      ]   net-nds/openldap-2.3.24-r1  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ipv6 kerberos perl readline samba ssl tcpd -debug -minimal -odbc -overlays -sasl -slp"

[ebuild     U ]    app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.4.3-r3 [1.4.3-r1] USE="ipv6 -doc -krb4 -static -tcl" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]     sys-libs/ss-1.39 [1.38] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]     sys-libs/com_err-1.39 [1.38] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.38 [2.33] USE="nls" 1,764 kB

Total size of downloads: 18,305 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/catalyst-portage

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

----------

## LordArthas

Hello gunterk1!

It seems the problem was here!

```

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-SuperForm-0.01  [1]

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-perl/Catalyst-9999.9  0 kB [1]

```

I made e new release of Catalyst-Plugin-SuperForm (0.01-r1) so that it does now correctly depend on Catalyst-Runtime. It's in the SVN repository, I'll probably release a package later today.

Michele.

----------

## gunterk1

hey michele,

thanks for this bugfix. i love your ebuilds  :Smile: .

bye, gunter

----------

## LordArthas

Hello all!

Before going to holiday (I'll leave Italy on Monday and probably be back around September 4), I'm releasing version 5.7001-r2 of the ebuilds tarball, in order to match current SVN repository. Several new modules have been added:

```

DBIx-Class-DigestColumns

Catalyst-View-GD-Barcode

GD-Barcode

Catalyst-Plugin-Authentication-Credential-CHAP

Catalyst-Model-File

Catalyst-Plugin-Session-Store-FastMmap

Catalyst-Example-InstantCRUD

Cache-FastMmap

Template-Plugin-Class

Handel

```

Others will be added soon, I'm looking forward to making ebuilds for all currently maintained plugins.

Michele.

----------

## gerene

Could you also add Finance::Currency::Convert::WebserviceX when you have a chance.

This is sometimes needed by Handel.

Thanks,

Jan

----------

## gerene

And now that we are asking,   :Wink:   what about CGI::FormBuilder?  This looks to me like an interesting module for building forms and form validation and is in my opinion easier and more flexible than FormValidator.

Best regards,

Jan

----------

## Llarian

C: :Razz: ::Authenticaion::Store::LDAP and C: :Razz: ::Authentication::Credential::Password

Thanks,

Dylan

----------

## LordArthas

Hello all!

I'm just back from the holidays, in the very next days I'ìll perform upgrades and some additions.  :Wink: 

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

Hello Jan!

 *gerene wrote:*   

> Could you also add Finance::Currency::Convert::WebserviceX when you have a chance.
> 
> This is sometimes needed by Handel.

 

This is in SVN now, give it a try if you can. You can either emerge the module by hand or add the currencies USE flag for dev-perl/Handel in /etc/portage/package.use (or even in /etc/make.conf, but then that would be global) and then re-emerge Handel.

Michele.

----------

## gerene

Hello Michele,

Ok, installed the module and so far it seems to work nicely;

many thanks for your continued effort

Jan

----------

## LordArthas

Hello Dylan!

 *Llarian wrote:*   

> C::P::Authenticaion::Store::LDAP and C::P::Authentication::Credential::Password

 

I added the first one, along with Catalyst::Model::LDAP. The second one is however a part of Catalyst-Plugin-Authentication package, which is already included.

Please test and report if everything works.

Thanks,

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

Hi Jan!

 *gerene wrote:*   

> And now that we are asking,    what about CGI::FormBuilder?  This looks to me like an interesting module for building forms and form validation and is in my opinion easier and more flexible than FormValidator.

 

OK, it's in SVN.

Michele.

----------

## gerene

Thanks, I'll give it a try.

Jan

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

I'd like to let you all know that my home ADSL is down, and so the repository is as well. I hope it'll be back online tomorrow.

Sorry for the inconvenience.

Michele.

Update 17 September: we're still offline, I hope to have everything working on Monday. I'm also working to have some mirrors set up.

Update 18 September: we're online again!

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

New version is out, with new DBIx::Class and Catalyst.

```

New ebuilds:

------------

Catalyst-Plugin-Session-Store-Delegate

Config-Any

Finance-Currency-Convert-WebserviceX

Catalyst-Model-LDAP

Catalyst-Plugin-Authentication-Store-LDAP

Catalyst-Plugin-FormBuilder

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

Catalyst-Runtime: 5.7002

Catalyst-Devel: 1.01

catalystframework: 5.7002

catalystframeowrk-extras: 5.7002

DBIx-Class: 0.7002

Email-MIME-Creator: 1.451

Email-MIME-Modifier: 1.440 [ 1.43 ]

Email-MIME-Encodings: 1.310 [ 1.3 ]

FormValidator-Simple: 0.18 [ 0.17 ]

Set-Object: 1.18 [ 1.17 ]

File-Copy-Recursive: 0.28

Catalyst-Plugin-ConfigLoader: 0.13 [ 0.12 ]

Module-Install: 0.64 [ 0.63 ]

Email-Simple: 1.990 [ 1.96 ]

Module-ScanDeps: 0.63 [ 0.62 ]

FormValidator-Simple: 0.17 [ 0.16 ]

PAR: 0.952 [ 0.951 ]

Catalyst-Plugin-Session: 0.12 [ 0.11 ]

Class-C3: 0.13 [ 0.12 ]

Email-Abstract: 2.131 [ 2.13 ]

Email-MIME: 1.852 [ 1.85 ]

Catalyst-Plugin-Session-State-URI: 0.06 [ 0.05 ]

Algorithm-C3: 0.05 [ 0.04 ]

Data-FormValidator: 4.40 [ 4.30 ]

```

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

The SVN repository for Catalyst ebuilds has moved here:

http://code2.0beta.co.uk/catportage/svn/

This is a more stable location, so we should avoid connection problems in the future.

The old one will still be available for a while.

Michele.

IMPORTANT for LAYMAN users: since the repository location has changed, you need to remove it and then add it again:

```

layman -f

layman -d catalystframework

layman -a catalystframework

```

----------

## LordArthas

5.7005 is out!

CHANGES:

```

New ebuilds

-----------

Catalyst-Plugin-CGI-Untaint

Catalyst-Controller-BindLex

Devel-Caller

Devel-LexAlias

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

catalystframework: 5.7005

catalystframework-extras: 5.7005

Catalyst-Model-File: 0.05

Catalyst-Runtime: 5.7005

Catalyst-Plugin-Session-Store-File: 0.10

Catalyst-Plugin-FormValidator-Simple: 0.12

Catalyst-View-JSON: 0.12

Test-use-ok: 0.02

Module-ScanDeps: 0.68

FormValidator-Simple: 0.19

PAR: 0.957

File-Copy-Recursive: 0.29

Catalyst-Plugin-UploadProgress: 0.03

DBIx-Class-Schema-Loader: 0.03008

Cache-FastMmap: 1.14

Catalyst-Plugin-Authorization-Roles: 0.05

Email-MIME-ContentType: 1.011

Email-Address: 1.871

Catalyst-Plugin-Session: 0.13

Log-Log4perl: 1.07

Email-MIME: 1.855

Catalyst-Plugin-Session-State-URI: 0.07

Email-Simple: 1.995

Object-Signature: 1.05

Test-MockObject: 1.07

PAR: 0.956

```

Michele.

----------

## gerene

Michele,

FYI

I updated my ebuilds from svn and now I have the following failed dependency:

Catalyst-Controller-BindLex-0.03 is asking for dev-perl/PadWalker.

According to the gentoo package database, there is no X86 version available for PadWalker.

 :Sad: 

regards,

Jan

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *gerene wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I updated my ebuilds from svn and now I have the following failed dependency:
> 
> Catalyst-Controller-BindLex-0.03 is asking for dev-perl/PadWalker.
> ...

 

You need to add "~amd64" for that ebuild in package.keyword even if you are on a x86 machine.

However, I'll also file a bug so that the ~x86 keyword will be added.

M.

Edit: Bugreport filled!

----------

## gerene

Thanks, that's what I did.  I don't see a difference between amd64 and X86 for perl modules, but I thought there could be a good reason to mask it out...

Thanks for filing the bug report.

regards,

Jan

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *gerene wrote:*   

> Thanks, that's what I did.  I don't see a difference between amd64 and X86 for perl modules, but I thought there could be a good reason to mask it out...

 

~x86 has been added!

M.

----------

## gerene

 *Quote:*   

> ~x86 has been added! 

 

Nice, thanks!

Jan

----------

## LordArthas

5.7006

```

New ebuilds:

------------

Catalyst-Manual

Removed ebuilds:

----------------

Catalyst: deprecated

Email-Address: now in portage

Email-Abstract: now in portage

Email-Simple: now in portage

Updated ebuilds:

----------------

Catalyst: 5.7006

catalystframework: 5.7006

catalystframework-extras: 5.7006

Return-Value: 1.302

UNIVERSAL-require: 0.11

Email-Address: 1.880

PAR: 0.959

Module-ScanDeps: 0.69

```

----------

## LordArthas

Time for a release...

```

5.7006-r1

=========

* Updates are not listed anymore in CHANGES files

* Deprecated Catalyst-Plugin-FormBuilder (~arch now)

New ebuilds:

------------

Catalyst-Session-PerUser

Hash-Merge

Catalyst-Controller-FormBuilder

Removed ebuilds:

----------------

Test-Tester (it's now in portage)

Test-Deep (it's now in portage)

Test-NoWarnings (it's now in portage)

Test-Warn (it's now in portage)

Set-Scalar (it's now in portage)

```

M.

----------

## Zazbar

Hi all, i have a small problem ...

I just tried install the Catalyst framework on my laptop.

I updated my gentoo.

When i try to install it, i have errors :

```

 #emerge catalystframework

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Authentication-Store-DBIC-0.07', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Authentication-0.09', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Catalyst-Runtime-5.7006', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Catalyst-Model-DBIC-Schema-0.18', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Catalyst-Devel-1.02', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Catalyst-Runtime-5.7006', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/catalystframework-5.7006', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Task-Catalyst-1.90-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Static-Simple-0.15', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Catalyst-Runtime-5.7006', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Catalyst-Log-Log4perl-0.4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Catalyst-Runtime-5.7006', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Task-Catalyst-1.90-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Session-State-Cookie-0.06', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Test-WWW-Mechanize-Catalyst-0.37', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Catalyst-Model-DBIC-Schema-0.18', 'merge') (hard)

 .... etc ...

```

i tried to install by creating a portage overlay, and using Layman too. Same results...

Does anyone could help me ?

Thanks all

----------

## Zazbar

I solved my problem by removing the dependancy in the Catalyst-Engine-Apache-1.07.ebuild for Catalyst-Engine.

I then redo the digest and for the moment, the software is installing.

EDIT: everything went well

I can now use it perfectly !

----------

## LordArthas

Hello Zazbar!

Thank you for point out this circular dependency problem, I believed I now fixed the C::E::Apache ebuild.

M.

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

New packaged release. Even though probably most folks are using the often-updated SVN, there's a new Cat release so we package.  :Wink: 

CHANGES (besides a ton of module updates):

```

5.7007

======

New ebuilds:

------------

String-MkPasswd (useful!)

DBIx-Class-QueryLog

Sort-Key

Template-Plugin-DtFormatter

Template-Plugin-Textile2

Text-Textile

Catalyst-Plugin-Compress-Zlib

Jemplate

Template-Provider-DBIC

Removed ebuilds:

---------------

Module-ScanDeps (nothing seems to depend on it anymore)

```

M.

----------

## Llarian

Can you add C: :Razz: ::Log::Dispatch?

Thanks,

Dylan

----------

## LordArthas

 *Llarian wrote:*   

> Can you add C:::Log::Dispatch?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dylan

 

OK, it's in SVN now!

Michele.

----------

## Smoothhound

Hi,

I get this error when upgrading Module-Install, I first got it a couple of weeks ago when 0.65 entered the tree, I masked it in the hope that it would sort itself out but still is broken, any ideas? I can supply more diagnostics on request.

```
Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Module-Install-0.65 [0.64] USE="-include-full -module-build -par" 0 kB [2]

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

 [2] /usr/portage/local/layman/catalystframework

 [3] /usr/portage/local/layman/emacs

tatties ~ # emerge -uND world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-perl/Module-Install-0.65 to /

 * Module-Install-0.65.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Module-Install-0.65.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Module-Install-0.65.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Module-Install-0.65.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Module-Install-0.65.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking Module-Install-0.65.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Module-Install-0.65.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Module-Install-0.65/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Module-Install-0.65/work/Module-Install-0.65 ...

/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Module-Install-0.65/work/Module-Install-0.65

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

Module::CoreList defines neither package nor VERSION--version check failed at (eval 36) line 405, <DATA> line 471.

!!! ERROR: dev-perl/Module-Install-0.65 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3334:   Called src_compile

  Module-Install-0.65.ebuild, line 31:   Called perl-module_src_compile

  perl-module.eclass, line 136:   Called perl-module_src_prep

  perl-module.eclass, line 125:   Called die

!!! Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Module-Install-0.65/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/catalystframework'

```

Thanks,

Scott.

P.S.  LordArthas: Thanks for maintaining this extremely useful overlay    :Very Happy: 

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *Smoothhound wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I get this error when upgrading Module-Install, I first got it a couple of weeks ago when 0.65 entered the tree, I masked it in the hope that it would sort itself out but still is broken, any ideas? I can supply more diagnostics on request.
> 
> 

 

I just released a new version of the Module-Install ebuild, which should now correctly pull in Module-CoreList and Module-ScanDeps. Let me know if this works!

Thanks,

M.

----------

## Smoothhound

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> Hello!
> 
>  *Smoothhound wrote:*   
> 
> I get this error when upgrading Module-Install, I first got it a couple of weeks ago when 0.65 entered the tree, I masked it in the hope that it would sort itself out but still is broken, any ideas? I can supply more diagnostics on request.
> ...

 

Perfect! Thanks!

Scott

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

I'm planning to drop the support of packaged ebuilds in favour of the SVN version only, since layman makes it so easy to use.

Any objection?  :Wink: 

M.

----------

## Smoothhound

Hello LordArthas,

Please could you put a repo_name file in profiles to stop paludis complaining  :Smile: 

See here for an explanation.

Many thanks,

Scott.

----------

## steveL

 *Smoothhound wrote:*   

> Please could you put a repo_name file in profiles to stop paludis complaining 

 

I think this might apply to pkgcore users too, as I don't have paludis installed, and I get the same warning. (Even though I haven't actually run pmerge yet.) It may well just be portage enforcing glep 42:

"Because of a requirement forced into GLEP 42 by the peanut gallery, repositories are required to be uniquely identifiable."

Hear, hear! I for one don't want any namespace collision thanks very much. Is an email address/url really that tough a requirement?

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

I added the _repo_name_ file, see if it works!

Thanks,

M.

----------

## LordArthas

As announced some time ago, packaged ebuilds are no longer available: you'll now need to use laymn (preferred) or SVN directly to download!

M.

----------

## lamer0

why not just use cpan?

----------

## dleverton

I noticed a few issues with the overlay:

One is that Catalyst-Manual 5.701002 doesn't actually install anything - you need to add 

```
S="${WORKDIR}/${PN}-5.701001"
```

 to the ebuild, because the directory in the tarball has the wrong name.

The second is that some of the flags that are used by the ebuilds aren't listed in IUSE - I noticed this in DBIx-Class-Schema-Loader and Task-Catalyst, but there might be others.  This is confusing, because it means they don't show up in the --pretend output.

Finally, there's some inconsistency in the USE-flags and dependencies between different ebuilds: Task-Catalyst depends on the FastCGI parts with USE=fastcgi, and the Apache parts with USE=modperl, and Catalyst-Runtime depends on the same packages but with USE=apache or USE=apache2 instead of USE=modperl.  It's confusing that different flag names are used in different places, and also that they can be set in either place with the same effect.  Additionally, Catalyst-Runtime depends on dev-perl/PAR with USE=par, but Task-Catalyst has an unconditional dependency on the same package.  Since dev-perl/PAR has a fairly large dependency chain (I count 30 packages, including itself, that I wouldn't otherwise have installed), it would be nice if this could be made optional if possible.

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

 *lamer0 wrote:*   

> why not just use cpan?

 

Because it doesn't keep track of installed files in a Gentoo-compatible way?  :Wink: 

OK, there's g-cpan, but having the ebuilds is way better for maintainability.

M.

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

First of all, thanks for all your notes.

 *dleverton wrote:*   

> I noticed a few issues with the overlay:
> 
> One is that Catalyst-Manual 5.701002 doesn't actually install anything - you need to add 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Done.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The second is that some of the flags that are used by the ebuilds aren't listed in IUSE - I noticed this in DBIx-Class-Schema-Loader and Task-Catalyst, but there might be others.  This is confusing, because it means they don't show up in the --pretend output.
> 
> 

 

I fixed this in the 2 packages you mentioned, and I'll keep an eye on the other ones.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Finally, there's some inconsistency in the USE-flags and dependencies between different ebuilds: Task-Catalyst depends on the FastCGI parts with USE=fastcgi, and the Apache parts with USE=modperl, and Catalyst-Runtime depends on the same packages but with USE=apache or USE=apache2 instead of USE=modperl. 
> 
> 

 

This is a real problem, in the sense that most of the ebuilds should be checked for proper use-flags and consistency. It's a thing that requires a lot of time, so I'm going to postpone this a bit. However, if you want to help, svn commit bit is available on request.  :Smile: 

Thanks again,

Michele.

----------

## slackline

Hi,

Just trying to install the overlay following the HOWTO Catalyst Framework, and am missing the catalystframework-extras meta-ebuild despite this being a fresh addition from layman today.

Is there another way of pulling in the extras packages (apart from doing each by hand obviously)?

Good effort on writing and maintaining all these ebuilds LordArthas

Cheers

slack

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> Just trying to install the overlay following the HOWTO Catalyst Framework, and am missing the catalystframework-extras meta-ebuild despite this being a fresh addition from layman today.

 

The catalystframework-extras ebuild does not exist any more: the HOWTO wasn't updated, but now I fixed it and there's no more reference to that ebuild.

I removed it because it was basically jut a selection of my favourite plugins and modules, so it made more sense  to ask the user to just install catalystframework (which matched CPAN's Task::Catalyst) and then choose each of the extra ebuilds he needs.

Talk to you soon,

Michele.

----------

## slackline

Okay cool, thanks for the quick response.

slack

----------

## LordArthas

Hi Slack!

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> Okay cool, thanks for the quick response.

 

No problem.  :Wink:  If you find a Catalyst/DBIx-Class/...-related Perl module which you would like to be added to this overlay, just drop me a note!

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

IMPORTANT NOTICE: the address of the SVN repository and the name of the Gentoo overlay has now changed, as we merged the Catalyst ebuilds into perl-experimental. Please see the first message of this thread.

M.

----------

## leifbk

I just tried to install Catalyst, but emerge bombs out at package 160 out of 175:

```
>>> Emerging (160 of 175) dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Session-Store-File-0.12 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://search.cpan.org/CPAN/authors/id/K/KA/KARMAN/Catalyst-Plugin-Session-Store-File-0.12.tar.gz'

--10:05:32--  http://search.cpan.org/CPAN/authors/id/K/KA/KARMAN/Catalyst-Plugin-Session-Store-File-0.12.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/Catalyst-Plugin-Session-Store-File-0.12.tar.gz'

Resolving search.cpan.org... 84.45.68.23

Connecting to search.cpan.org|84.45.68.23|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://ftp.port80.se/pub/CPAN/authors/id/K/KA/KARMAN/Catalyst-Plugin-Session-Store-File-0.12.tar.gz [following]

--10:05:32--  http://ftp.port80.se/pub/CPAN/authors/id/K/KA/KARMAN/Catalyst-Plugin-Session-Store-File-0.12.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/Catalyst-Plugin-Session-Store-File-0.12.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp.port80.se... 82.96.2.196

Connecting to ftp.port80.se|82.96.2.196|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

10:05:32 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'http://www.cpan.org/authors/id/K/KA/KARMAN/Catalyst-Plugin-Session-Store-File-0.12.tar.gz'

--10:05:32--  http://www.cpan.org/authors/id/K/KA/KARMAN/Catalyst-Plugin-Session-Store-File-0.12.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/Catalyst-Plugin-Session-Store-File-0.12.tar.gz'

Resolving www.cpan.org... 66.39.76.93

Connecting to www.cpan.org|66.39.76.93|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

10:05:33 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'Catalyst-Plugin-Session-Store-File-0.12.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Session-Store-File-0.12'

 * Messages for package dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Session-Store-File-0.12:

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Session-Store-File-0.12'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Wossup?   :Shocked: 

----------

## leifbk

It seems like this file is outdated. When I visit http://www.cpan.org/modules/by-module/HTML/KARMAN/ I find Catalyst-Plugin-Session-Store-File-0.13.tar.gz.

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

I updated the ebuild. Sometimes CPAN authors are too fast in removing older versions (especially for a minor update like this).  :Wink: 

M.

----------

## Carnildo

I'm working my way through the tutorial right now, and trying to install the required bits.  Why does Task-Catalyst block Catalyst-Plugin-Authentication-Store-DBIx-Class and Catalyst-Plugin-Authentication-Store-DBIC?

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

 *Carnildo wrote:*   

> I'm working my way through the tutorial right now, and trying to install the required bits.  Why does Task-Catalyst block Catalyst-Plugin-Authentication-Store-DBIx-Class and Catalyst-Plugin-Authentication-Store-DBIC?

 

Because they're deprecated in favour of:

Catalyst-Authentication-Store-DBIx-Class

You will most likely want to take a look at the documentation of the module, as the new API is a bit different than the one probably explained in the current tutorial.

M.

----------

## Smoothhound

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
>  *Carnildo wrote:*   I'm working my way through the tutorial right now, and trying to install the required bits.  Why does Task-Catalyst block Catalyst-Plugin-Authentication-Store-DBIx-Class and Catalyst-Plugin-Authentication-Store-DBIC? 
> 
> Because they're deprecated in favour of:
> ...

 

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think although they are deprecated there are no technical reasons why both can't be installed at the same time. This would be helpful to me since some projects that I have won't be moving to new authentication API for a while.

Thanks

----------

## Smoothhound

Hi,

Paludis is being picky again   :Smile:  I get

```
  * Bad dependency string ' >=dev-perl/JSON-2.02 json-xs? (>=dev-perl/JSON-XS-2.01) json-syck? (dev-perl/YAML-Syck) ': in lex phase: '(' should be followed by whitespace (paludis::erepository::DepStringLexError) 
```

Simply adding in the required whitespace fixes that

Also when I enable json-xs USE flag paludis can't find the package JSON-XS so I guess this should be added to overlay?

Cheers!

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

 *Smoothhound wrote:*   

> Simply adding in the required whitespace fixes that

 

I added the spaces, thank you for letting me know.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also when I enable json-xs USE flag paludis can't find the package JSON-XS so I guess this should be added to overlay?
> 
> 

 

The JSON-XS package is in the main portage tree. Problem is the version available is 1.52 while we need at least 2.01 (which has been out for a while...). I filled a bug report some time ago asking the version bump, without reply.

I'm unsure who is keeping the Perl portage ebuilds up to date these days (if there's somebody at all). The gentoo-perl mailing list seems quite empty. If there no bump within a short time, I'll re-add JSON-XS to this overlay.

M.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Today i installed Catalyst on gentoo-FreeBSD using the ebuilds from the overlay. I am going to write this post like a very basic howto if anyone else wants to use catalyst on gentoo-FreeBSD.

@LordArthas maybe you could add the "x86-fbsd" keyword to your ebuilds, since its perl it should be safe ...

The ebuilds all lack the "x86-fbsd" keyword which i worked around using "app-portage/autounmask". But the ebuilds for that package currently also don't have the keyword set, so i put the following in /etc/portage/package.keywords.

```

app-portage/autounmask  **

dev-perl/PortageXS      **

perl-core/Sys-Syslog    **

dev-perl/Term-ANSIColor **

dev-perl/Shell-EnvImporter      **

dev-perl/Class-MethodMaker      **

```

After that i could install autounmaks doing:

```

emerge -av app-portage/autounmask

```

Then i used it to unmask catalystframework and all its deps:

```

autounmask -n =dev-perl/catalystframework-5.7012-r2

```

After that i tried to install catalystframework like this:

```

emerge -av catalystframework

```

That worked well until it came across "sci-mathematics/pari", this bug should solve the problem

After that little problem 

```

emerge -av catalystframework

```

worked well and i could start using catalyst  :Wink: .

If you need to install additional packages you need to (auto)unmask them prior to emerge like this:

i.e.

```
autounmask -n dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Unicode-0.8

emerge -av dev-perl/Catalyst-Plugin-Unicode

```

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> @LordArthas maybe you could add the "x86-fbsd" keyword to your ebuilds, since its perl it should be safe ...

 

Done!

Michele.

----------

## maltus

I have knocked up some ebuilds for Catalyst::View::Chart::Strip and it's dependency Chart::Strip,

Hope some finds them useful or if they can be added to the tree.

Catalyst-View-Chart-Strip-0.05.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header$

inherit perl-module

DESCRIPTION="A Catalyst View for Chart::Strip graphics"

HOMEPAGE="http://search.cpan.org/dist/${PN}/"

SRC_URI="mirror://cpan/authors/id/B/BL/BLBLACK/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="|| ( Artistic GPL-2 )"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 m68k mips ppc ppc64 ppc-macos s390 sh sparc sparc-fbsd x86 x86-fbsd"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="

        dev-perl/Catalyst-Runtime

        dev-perl/Chart-Strip

"

```

Chart-Strip-1.05.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header$

inherit perl-module

DESCRIPTION="Draw strip chart type graphs"

HOMEPAGE="http://search.cpan.org/dist/${PN}/"

SRC_URI="mirror://cpan/authors/id/J/JA/JAW/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="|| ( Artistic GPL-2 )"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 m68k mips ppc ppc64 ppc-macos s390 sh sparc sparc-fbsd x86 x86-fbsd"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="

        dev-perl/GD

"

```

----------

## LordArthas

Hi maltus!

If you're willing to maintain these ebuilds (and maybe add others), you can get commit bits on this overlay. Contact me via PM if you're interested!

Thanks,

M.

----------

## redwood

I'm not sure if I should start a new topic.

I've installed all 79 catalyst* ebuilds:

#eix catalyst | grep dev-perl | grep "\[I" | wc -l

79

And I've unpacked the final tutorial:

http://dev.catalyst.perl.org/repos/Catalyst/trunk/examples/Tutorial/Final_Tarball/MyApp_Part8.tgz

to /var/www/

and "chown -R root.root /var/www/MyApp"

And I've followed the instructions at

http://search.cpan.org/~agrundma/Catalyst-Engine-Apache/lib/Catalyst/Engine/Apache2/MP20.pm

for setting up apache2 to use modperl with MyApp as the response handler for my document root:

/var/www/MyApp/root

For convenience I've added an include statement to my 

/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/myvhosts.conf:

Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/catalyst.cnf

With my catalyst.cnf:

#Set up your Catalyst app as a mod_perl 2.x application in httpd.conf

PerlSwitches -I /var/www/MyApp/lib

#Preload your entire application

PerlModule MyApp

<VirtualHost *>

        ServerName    myapp.mydomain.com

        DocumentRoot  /var/www/MyApp/root

        Setenv VLOG     /var/log/apache2/catalyst.log

        ErrorLog        /var/log/apache2/catalyst-error.log

        CustomLog       /var/log/apache2/catalyst-access combined

        <Location />

            SetHandler          modperl

            PerlResponseHandler MyApp

        </Location>

</VirtualHost>

Yet, when I stop and then restart apache2, apache doesn't start.

/etc/init.d/apache2 just says that "* Starting apache2 ... "

and /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log simply reports "Syntax OK"

I've installed catalystframework on a Centos5 VPS with apache2 and gotten

the tutorial app to run, but I don't know what I'm doing wrong on my real Gentoo server.

I've tried re-emerging apache's dependencies:

for f in `equery depends www-servers/apache | grep -v "\[" | cut -d ' ' -f 1`; do emerge =$f; done

but apache2 still won't start with catalyst.

----------

## icce

Would it be possible to add Catalyst-Model-HTML-FormFu to this overlay? I cannot seem to find it.

----------

## LordArthas

 *redwood wrote:*   

> I'm not sure if I should start a new topic.
> 
> I've installed all 79 catalyst* ebuilds:

 

You probably want to start a new topic in order to grab some attention - this is related to ebuilds.  :Wink: 

I myself use FastCGI instead of mod_perl (I find the latter to difficult to master, while giving not-that-much benefit over FastCGI), so I can't really help.

M.

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

 *icce wrote:*   

> Would it be possible to add Catalyst-Model-HTML-FormFu to this overlay? I cannot seem to find it.

 

I just added it.

BTW it's too bad the HTML::FormFu dist on CPAN is so outdated, but that should change within a few days.  :Smile: 

M.

----------

## icce

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *icce wrote:*   Would it be possible to add Catalyst-Model-HTML-FormFu to this overlay? I cannot seem to find it. 
> 
> I just added it.
> ...

 

Thanks a lot  :Smile: 

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW it's too bad the HTML::FormFu dist on CPAN is so outdated, but that should change within a few days. 
> 
> M.

 

Yeah, I noticed it hadn't been updated for a while...

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

 *icce wrote:*   

> Yeah, I noticed it hadn't been updated for a while...

 

HTML::FormFu was finally updated on CPAN - and on ebuilds of course.  :Wink: 

M.

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

Just a quick update to let everybody know that the Catalyst ebuilds in the overlay are being constantly updated and expanded with new ones.

We now have the MojoMojo Catalyst-based wiki and all dependencies, as well as Catamoose (hard masked).

Michele.

----------

## LordArthas

Now that the Gentoo Wiki is back, I've been able to restore the Catalyst framework howto on it:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Catalyst_Framework

M.

----------

## Sixtease

Hello everybody. I have just followed the gentoo-wiki howto for catalyst framework and I got stuck on emerging dev-perl/catalystframework. This is what I give and get:

```
emerge dev-perl/catalystframework

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-perl/catalystframework".
```

I have a slight notion this could have something to do with the fact that the installation uses the profile default/linux/amd64/2008.0/server, which gives me warnings on every emerge.

The perl-experimental overlay's been checked out OK,

the /usr/portage/local/layman/perl-experimental/dev-perl/catalystframework/ contains expected files (metadata, manifest and ebuilds),

the /usr/portage/package.keywords contains the line dev-perl/catalystframework ~amd64.

Any ideas?

----------

## Sixtease

OK, I've just run 

```
cpan Task::Catalyst
```

 and it did the job. I still don't know why emerge would not work but this got me there.

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

 *Sixtease wrote:*   

> OK, I've just run 
> 
> ```
> cpan Task::Catalyst
> ```
> ...

 

Quite weird it didn't work. The method you used is fine, but does not use ebuilds so it might mess the system up a bit...  :Wink: 

M.

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

The catalystframework meta-ebuild has been removed, mainly because it was useless and just emerged Task-Catalyst.

Some folks (and I'm trying to help) are working on a project to easily provide almost the whole CPAN to Gentoo users, but it might take a long time. In the meanwhile, these ebuilds will continue to be updated.

M.

----------

## sera

 *Quote:*   

> Some folks (and I'm trying to help) are working on a project to easily provide almost the whole CPAN to Gentoo users, but it might take a long time. In the meanwhile, these ebuilds will continue to be updated. 

 

Sounds very nice. Any more detailed vision to share?

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

 *sera wrote:*   

> Sounds very nice. Any more detailed vision to share?

 

It's still sort of a project which is trying to born. if you're interested in how this and the Gentoo Perl situation in general is evolving, I suggest you lurk #gentoo-perl on FreeNode.

M.

----------

## LordArthas

The repository was switched from svn to git. See first post of this thread for details.

M.

----------

## LordArthas

Ebuild for Moose-based 5.80001 version of Catalyst-Runtime are now available.

M.

----------

## LordArthas

5.80007 is now available.

BTW, DBIx-Class is in mainstream Portage now!!!

M.

----------

## Octopus

Hi

I followed the guide step by step, but I had to unmask 3 more packages:

```
dev-perl/Sub-Install ~x86

dev-perl/MRO-Compat ~x86

dev-perl/Class-C3 ~x86
```

And than I got stuck on perl-5.10 which is hardmasked. Is there a way to aviod installing it?

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-lang/perl-5.10" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-lang/perl-5.10.0-r2 (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-lang/perl-5.10.0-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-lang/perl-5.10.0 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "dev-perl/Class-C3-0.21" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-perl/MRO-Compat-0.11" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-perl/Catalyst-Log-Log4perl-1.03" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-perl/Task-Catalyst-3.0000-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "Task-Catalyst" [argument])

```

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

 *Octopus wrote:*   

> I followed the guide step by step, but I had to unmask 3 more packages:

 

The list of packages to unmask changes as depenencies of newer versions of packages change, so this can happen.

 *Quote:*   

> And than I got stuck on perl-5.10 which is hardmasked. Is there a way to aviod installing it?
> 
> ```
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-lang/perl-5.10" have been masked.
> 
> ...

 

Perl 5.10 isn't needed (and it's better you not install it unless you want to do some testing; join #gentoo-per Freenode channel in such case).

However, some ebuilds (such as Class-C3) have a dependency such as this:

```

RDEPEND="

        || ( >=dev-lang/perl-5.10

                >=dev-perl/Class-C3-XS-0.07 )"

```

Just emerge Class-C3-XS and you should be fine. This can happen for other ebuilds through the installation process.

Can you please report your experience here when you're finished installing, so that we can improve the HOWTO?

Thanks,

Michele.

----------

## Octopus

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> ...
> 
> Perl 5.10 isn't needed (and it's better you not install it unless you want to do some testing; join #gentoo-per Freenode channel in such case).
> ...

 

How did you figure out the dependency? I mean what was the command?

Now I have the same situation with DBIx-Class:

```

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "~dev-lang/perl-5.10.1".

(dependency required by "dev-perl/DBIx-Class-0.08109" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-perl/Catalyst-Authentication-Store-DBIx-Class-0.1082" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-perl/Task-Catalyst-3.0000-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "Task-Catalyst" [argument])

```

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *Octopus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> How did you figure out the dependency? I mean what was the command?
> 
> 

 

You can just take a look at the ebuild:

# less /usr/portage/dev-perl/DBIx-Class/DBIx-Class-0.08109.ebuild 

DBIx-Class doesn't, however, seems to depend on dev-lang/perl at all.

M.

----------

## Octopus

I had to mask >=virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.22.

Now everything is okay.

thank you.

----------

## alexdu

Hi to all:) 

 *Octopus wrote:*   

> I had to mask >=virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.22.
> 
> Now everything is okay.

 I have another story...

For some reason emerge doesn't understand a notation, for example like:

```
RDEPEND="|| ( ~dev-lang/perl-5.10.1 ~perl-core/AutoLoader-${PV} )"
```

but works fine with, for example:

```
RDEPEND="~perl-core/Module-CoreList-${PV}"
```

So, for some virtual/perl-<something> modules (3 or 4) I had to unmask manually appropriate perl-core/<something>...

I don't know - is it a bug or a feature or whatever.

Here is my portage info:

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.1, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30.5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30.5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_L7100_@_1.20GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 29 Sep 2009 05:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -g0"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -g0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.tups.lv/source/ http://213.186.33.37/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en ru en_GB ru_RU en_EN en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/perl-experimental"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi additions alisp alsa amr amrnb amrwb apache2 archive asf ass audiofile bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding browserplugin bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cgi cgraph chdir cli colordiff cracklib crypt ctype cups curl cursors cxx dbase dbm dbus dbx deskbar device-mapper dga disk-partition divx djvu dlloader doc dri dts dv dvd dvdr dxr2 dynagraph emboss enca encode epoll erandom esd exif fam fame fastcgi fat fbcon fbcondecor fbsplash ffmpeg fftw filepicker firefox flac flash flatfile fontforge fortran gb gd gdbm gif gimp gimpprint git glade glibc-omitfp gmedia gnome gnome-keyring gphoto2 gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk gtk2 guile hal hdri hfs http httpd i8x0 iconv icq id3 id3tag imagemagick imap imlib inherit-graph innodb ipod ipw4965 isdnlog ithreads javacomm javamail javascript jfs jpeg jpeg2k kde keyring lame laptop lcms libcaca libedit libgda libnotify libsamplerate libvisual libwww live lm_sensors logrotate lzo lzw mad mailwrapper matroska matrox mikmod mime mjpeg mmtext mmx mmxext mng modperl modules mozcalendar mozdevelop moznocompose moznoirc moznoroaming mozsvg mozxmlterm mp2 mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack musicbrainz mysql ncurses network networking new-login nls no-htdocs nptl nptlonly ntfs odbc offensive ogg opengl openmp pam pango pch pcre pdf perl php png posix ppds pppd python q32 q8 qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime quote readline realmedia reflection regex reiser4 reiserfs rle samba scanner sdl seamonkey session shared sharedmem slang sndfile sockets socks5 sourceview speex spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stream subversion svg svgz symlink sysfs sysvipc szip taglib tagwriting theora threads thunar tidy tiff tokenizer tracker truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 valgrind vcd vhosts vidix vlm vorbis wifi win32codecs wma wmf wmp wps wxwindows x264 x86 xanim xforms xfs xine xml xorg xosd xpm xsl xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel mpu401 intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="*" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en ru en_GB ru_RU en_EN en_US" SANE_BACKENDS="hp hp3900" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

* * *

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> Can you please report your experience here when you're finished installing, so that we can improve the HOWTO?

 

My story.

I used catalystframework ebuild a time ago (as everybody does I guess). Then I stopped use it for some time and started to use it again recently. But with "new" Task-Catalyst, sure. I had to unmask a lot of packages, but after all it was installed. I also gave some hints to my friend how to install it. But he reported "I couldn't install it". I was very surprised and I tried to find out why...

I did:

```
# emerge -C dev-perl/Task-Catalyst  dev-perl/Catalyst-Runtime dev-perl/Catalyst-Manual 

# emerge -C dev-perl/catalystframework

# emerge --depclean

....

Packages installed:   1310

Packages in world:    224

Packages in system:   51

Required packages:    1095

Number removed:       215
```

then from wiki:

```
# ls -1 /usr/portage/local/layman/perl-experimental/dev-perl/ | awk '{ print "dev-perl/" $1 " ~x86"}' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

it didn't install, then a had to unmask the next list

```
# cat Task-Catalyst-3.0000-r1 

=dev-perl/PAR-0.994

=dev-perl/Module-Install-0.91

=dev-perl/FCGI-ProcManager-0.19

=dev-perl/Sub-Install-0.925

=dev-perl/MRO-Compat-0.11

=dev-perl/Data-Dump-1.15

=dev-perl/Class-C3-0.21

=dev-perl/namespace-clean-0.11

#=dev-perl/Moose-0.89

=dev-perl/Sub-Exporter-0.982

#=dev-perl/Class-MOP-0.92

=dev-perl/Sub-Name-0.04

=dev-perl/Data-OptList-0.104

=dev-perl/Devel-GlobalDestruction-0.02

=dev-perl/Scope-Guard-0.03

=dev-perl/Sub-Identify-0.04

=dev-perl/B-Hooks-EndOfScope-0.08

=dev-perl/Variable-Magic-0.37

=dev-perl/Moose-0.90

=dev-perl/Class-MOP-0.93

=dev-perl/Try-Tiny-0.02

=dev-perl/MooseX-Types-0.20

=dev-perl/Carp-Clan-6.00

=dev-perl/B-Hooks-OP-Check-0.18

=virtual/perl-parent-0.221

=perl-core/parent-0.221

=dev-perl/DBIx-Class-0.08111

=dev-perl/Class-Accessor-Grouped-0.09000

=dev-perl/JSON-Any-1.21

=dev-perl/SQL-Abstract-1.58

=dev-perl/DBD-SQLite-1.25

=dev-perl/SQL-Abstract-Limit-0.14.1-r1

=dev-perl/Class-C3-Componentised-1.0005

=virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.22

=perl-core/File-Temp-0.22

=dev-perl/Data-Page-2.01

=dev-perl/Module-Find-0.06

=dev-perl/Class-Inspector-1.24

=dev-perl/DBI-1.609

=dev-perl/Class-Accessor-Chained-0.01

=dev-perl/JSON-2.15

=virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.32

=perl-core/Module-Build-0.32

=virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.16

=perl-core/Test-Harness-3.16

=dev-perl/URI-Find-20090319

=virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.33

=perl-core/Module-Build-0.33

=dev-perl/Config-Any-0.17

=dev-perl/File-ShareDir-1.00

=dev-perl/DateTime-Format-Builder-0.7901

=dev-perl/DateTime-Format-Strptime-1.1000

=dev-perl/DateTime-Format-Natural-0.78

=dev-perl/boolean-0.20

=dev-perl/DateTime-TimeZone-0.96

=dev-perl/Params-Validate-0.91

=virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.34

=perl-core/Module-Build-0.34

=dev-perl/Test-use-ok-0.02

=dev-perl/Module-ScanDeps-0.94

=dev-perl/File-Remove-1.42

=dev-perl/YAML-Tiny-1.40

=virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.39

=perl-core/Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.39

=virtual/perl-Module-CoreList-2.17

=perl-core/Module-CoreList-2.17

=virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.46

=perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.46

=virtual/perl-AutoLoader-5.68

# example

=perl-core/AutoLoader-5.68

=dev-perl/CGI-FormBuilder-3.0501

=dev-perl/Devel-Caller-2.03

=dev-perl/PadWalker-1.5

```

...but with some issues:

- install dev-perl/Class-C3-XS to skip perl-5.10

- some manual virtual/perl unmask; described above

finally,

```
emerge -uDvtp Task-Catalyst

...

Total: 249 packages (4 upgrades, 245 new), Size of downloads: 4,881 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/perl-experimental
```

 ... and it is installed!   :Very Happy: 

Sorry for a such long message, but I guess, I don't use a kind of aggressive system configuration (may be except, "--as-needed", but optimization is low - "-O2" and it looks like gcc-4.4 much stable, than gcc-4.3; and not more then a dozen packages unmasked at packages.keywords, excluding Catalyst), so I guess someone might have a lot of obsolete packages from a previous Catalyst ebuild which, for some reasons, could be ignored by portage system and make terrible mess... 

PS

There are two things that helped me much:

1. script for automatic unmasking, you can take it here: http://ds3k.wordpress.com/2008/10/26/unmask-packages-in-gentoo/, and change head to tail

2. eix | grep "\[D\]"

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

Catalyst version 5.80016 is now in the overlay.

M.

----------

## LordArthas

Bumped to Catalyst 5.80022

----------

## dmmedia

autobox package seems to be in need of update

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/autobox-2.55.tar.gz'
> 
> --2010-04-14 22:01:17--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/autobox-2.55.tar.gz
> ...

 

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

 *dmmedia wrote:*   

> autobox package seems to be in need of update

 

Bumped to 2.70.

Michele.

----------

## dmmedia

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bumped to 2.70.
> 
> 

 

Thanks, got a bit further with installation.

Now dev-perl/MooseX-Types-Common-0.001001 requires update also.

I start to think, that using cpan tool is easier than maintaining extra overlay for Gentoo.

The result is the same. One can install and uninstall and update packages with both cpan and emerge tools.

Only difference I can see is using 1 extra tool (layman) with portage system or cpan with CPAN archive.

Any suggestions?

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Now dev-perl/MooseX-Types-Common-0.001001 requires update also.
> 
> I start to think, that using cpan tool is easier than maintaining extra overlay for Gentoo.
> ...

 

Using emerge keeps things a bit cleaner, and upgrades seem easier to do.

There are some outdated packages (mainly because there are not enough people maintianing the overlay). I'll try to bump them today so the installation should complete well.

M.

----------

## LordArthas

I'm not yet finished (bumping Task::Catalyst required a long time), but you can try the installation.

Please report success/failure.

Thanks,

M.

----------

## dmmedia

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Please report success/failure.
> 
> 

 

emerge -p Task-Catalyst

requires many x11 libraries as dependencies. I would not like to install x11 and will stick to cpan. -X and -xfree flags are in the make.conf. Thanks for your time and effort.

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

 *dmmedia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -p Task-Catalyst
> 
> requires many x11 libraries as dependencies. I would not like to install x11 and will stick to cpan. -X and -xfree flags are in the make.conf. Thanks for your time and effort.

 

Can you please emerge -avt Task-Catalyst and see what ebuild(s) is causing the X11 stuff to be emerged? We might fix that.

Thanks,

M.

----------

## dmmedia

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
>  *dmmedia wrote:*   
> 
> emerge -p Task-Catalyst
> ...

 

I guess, I copied it correctly

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Task-Catalyst-4.00  10 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-perl/CatalystX-REPL-0.04  USE="-test" 10 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-perl/Carp-REPL-0.15  24 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-perl/Devel-REPL-1.003009  49 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-perl/App-Nopaste-0.19  USE="clipboard github pastebin" 30 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-perl/WWW-Pastebin-PastebinCom-Create-0.003  USE="-test" 9 kB [0]

... lots of deps ...

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/App-Nopaste-0.19  USE="clipboard github pastebin"  [0]

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-perl/Clipboard-0.09  15 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-misc/xclip-0.12  62 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.5  USE="ipv6 -debug" 316 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/libXext-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 312 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/libXt-1.0.8  USE="-static-libs" 524 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-libs/libX11-1.3.3  USE="ipv6 xcb -debug -doc -test" 2,116 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-libs/libxcb-1.5  USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 326 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ]        dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1  USE="-debug" 190 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ]        x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.3  USE="-static-libs" 251 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ]        x11-libs/libXau-1.0.5  USE="-static-libs" 245 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ]        x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.6  91 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-proto/inputproto-2.0  137 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0  49 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-libs/libSM-1.1.1  USE="ipv6 uuid -debug" 257 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-libs/libICE-1.0.6  USE="ipv6 -debug" 273 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-perl/Spiffy-0.30  27 kB [0]

... even more deps...

```

----------

## comprookie2000

Tested using perl 5.12.0 emerge Task-Catalyst pulled in dev-perl/Data-Alias-1.07 fails to build with dev-lang/perl-5.12.0

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314933

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

 *dmmedia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I guess, I copied it correctly
> 
> ```
> ...

 

On Unix system dev-perl/Clipboard requires xclip: My suggestion is to emerge dev-perl/App-Nopaste without the clipboard USE flag. Ie put the following in your /etc/portage/package.use:

```

dev-perl/App-Nopaste -clipboard

```

This should avoid X to be merged.

Hope this help,

M.

----------

## titanofold

Well, I gave it a shot last night. The 133rd ebuild gave me this issue:

```
ACCESS DENIED  rename:       /usr/lib/perl5/5.10.1/CPAN/Config.pm

commit: wrote '/usr/lib/perl5/5.10.1/CPAN/Config.pm'

*** Module::AutoInstall version 1.03

*** Checking for Perl dependencies...

[Core Features]

- ExtUtils::MakeMaker ...loaded. (6.56 >= 6.31)

- ExtUtils::Install   ...loaded. (1.54 >= 1.43)

- ExtUtils::CBuilder  ...loaded. (0.2703)

- ExtUtils::ParseXS   ...loaded. (2.2205)

- Module::Build       ...loaded. (0.3607 >= 0.28)

- CPAN                ...loaded. (1.9402 >= 1.82)

*** Module::AutoInstall configuration finished.

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

Writing Makefile for local::lib

>>> Source configured.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-8329.log"

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line

F: rename

S: deny

P: /usr/lib/perl5/5.10.1/CPAN/Config.pm

A: /usr/lib/perl5/5.10.1/CPAN/Config.pm

R: /usr/lib/perl5/5.10.1/CPAN/Config.pm

C: perl Makefile.PL PREFIX=/usr INSTALLDIRS=vendor INSTALLMAN3DIR=none DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/local-lib-1.006000/image/

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

>>> Failed to emerge dev-perl/local-lib-1.006000, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/local-lib-1.006000/temp/build.log'

```

Additionally:

```
 * Messages for package dev-perl/Cookie-XS-0.11:

 * This ebuild is DEPRECATED and will be removed.

 * Please use CGI-Cookie-XS!!!
```

----------

## LordArthas

Hello titanofold!

Sorry for the delayed reply.

The ebuild expect to find a CPAN's "Config.pm" file. The best thing would be that you creare it with the command:

```

cpan

```

Let it do all the configuration automatically. Emerging should then work.

Hope this helps!

Michele.

----------

## davobe

```
.

.

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/CatalystX-REPL-0.04  USE="-test" 10 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Task-Catalyst-4.00  10 kB [1]

[blocks B     ] <dev-perl/config-general-2.47 ("<dev-perl/config-general-2.47" is blocking dev-perl/Config-Any-0.20)

Total: 283 packages (5 upgrades, 277 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 53,288 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /var/lib/layman/perl-experimental

```

Both config-general and Config-Any are pulled in as (N)ew dependencies. A solution or work-around will be most appreciated.

Regards,

davobe

----------

## LordArthas

Hello davobe!

You probably just need to update config-general to a version accepted by Config-Any 0.20.

So, just unmask ~arch config-general and re-emerge it: it should install version 2.49.

M.

----------

## davobe

Michele,

Your suggestion to unmask ~arch config-general worked!

In the meantime I installed Task-Catalyst via CPAN. Now when use emerge I get the following:

```
emerge -upvDN --backtrack=30 Task-Catalyst

.

.

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/CatalystX-REPL-0.04  USE="-test" 10 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Task-Catalyst-4.00  10 kB [1]

Total: 272 packages (5 upgrades, 266 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 52,775 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /var/lib/layman/perl-experimental

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.10.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~dev-lang/perl-5.10.1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/perl-CPAN-1.94.02', 'merge')

    (and 243 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.12.2-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'virtual/perl-Module-Pluggable-3.9', 'nomerge')

    ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'virtual/perl-version-0.82', 'nomerge')

    ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.17', 'nomerge')

    (and 261 more)
```

Could virtual/perl-CPAN-1.94.02 be upgraded to require ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.2? If so, how is that accomplished?

Any pointers are appreciated.

Regards,

davobe

----------

## LordArthas

Hello!

 *davobe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Could virtual/perl-CPAN-1.94.02 be upgraded to require ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.2? If so, how is that accomplished?
> 
> 

 

Try it now, it should work with 5.12.2 as well.

M.

----------

